# ✿ DICCIONARIOS españoles en línea



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

A fin de mejorar nuestro foro les proponemos este hilo en el que encontrarán los diccionarios disponibles en la red.

Afin d'améliorer notre forum nous vous proposons ce fil dans lequel vous trouverez les dictionnaires disponibles sur la toile.

*abril de 2021

Desgraciadamente al cabo de 14 años muchos enlaces ya no funcionan.
Los revisamos una vez pero siguen desapareciendo y no hay modo..
Gracias por su comprensión



Malheureusement au bout de 14 ans beaucoup de liens ne marchent plus
Nous les avons réactualisés une fois mais ils continuent à disparaître et nous ne pouvons pas suivre !
Merci de votre compréhension

Paquita*

___________________________________

VER EN EL SIGUIENTE MENSAJE LA LISTA DE LOS DICCIONARIOS
VOIR SUR LE MESSAGE SUIVANT LA LISTE DES DICTIONNAIRES
___________________________________


----------



## Paquita

*DICCIONARIOS ESPAÑOLES*GENERALES​VARIANTES REGIONALES Y NACIONALES​ESPECIALIZADOS A - L
M - Z​GRAMÁTICAS LINGÜÍSTICA Y OTRAS PÁGINAS DE INTERÉS​- emplois de ser et estar​- emplois de por et para

- números (cómo escribirlos en letras)​*DICTIONNAIRES BILINGUES / DICCIONARIOS BILINGÜES*GÉNÉRAUX / GENERALES​SPÉCIALISÉS / ESPECIALIZADOS A -M
N - Z​GRAMMAIRES ET AUTRES PAGES UTLES / GRAMÁTICAS Y OTRAS PÁGINAS DE INTERÉS​*DICTIONNAIRES FRANÇAIS*GÉNÉRAUX

LE FRANÇAIS DE LA FRANCOPHONIE​SPÉCIALISÉS​GRAMMAIRES​AUTRES PAGES UTLES  I​AUTRES PAGES UTILES II

et tous ces liens donnés dans le forum  Français seulement : 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=378224




​


----------



## Paquita

*Diccionarios españoles*​


? = indica problemas de conexión posibles. (revisado enero 2009)



*GENERALES*

DRAE
Consulta de las modificaciones
ACADEMIA MEXICANA DE LA LENGUA
DPD (Versión mejorada)
Diccionario Salamanca de la Lengua española (Motor de búqueda)
DAMER Diccionario de americanismos (Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española)
Americanismos de la DRAE
WORDREFERENCE (Définiciones de Espasa-Calpe)
WORDREFERENCE (Sinónimos y antónimos)
MARÍA MOLINER
CLAVE
VOXIKON
ANACOMAS
FENIX
DICCIONARIOWEB
ANTIGUAS EDICIONES RAE
DICCIONARIO DEL ESPAÑOL USUAL EN MÉXICO (Contiene reglas de ortografía y de gramática también)
DICCIONARIO DEL ESPAÑOL USUAL EN MÉXICO (Nueva edición)
SINÓNIMOS (U. de Oviedo) 
SINÓNIMOS (motor de búsqueda)
SINÓNIMOS (ideas afines)
ANTÓNIMOS (U. de Oviedo) 
CORPUS DEL ESPAÑOL
WIKI
DICCIONARIO con enlace directo al WIKI y traducciones
Diccionario de EPÓNIMOS (posibilidad de cambiar de idiomas pero traductor automático)
DEFINICIONES De palabras no muy comunes
ARCAISMOS
ARCAISMOS DE CASTILLAL
LATINISMOS MÁS FRECUENTES
NEOLOGISNOS (año 2004)
NEOLOGISMOS (prensa 1989-2007)
NEOLOGISMOS Y AMERICANISMOS (WIKIsource)
PALABRAS ACORTADAS
ORGANIZACIÓN DEL CONOCIMIENTO ?
PREFIJOS (Lista)
SUFIJOS (Lista)
*ESPECIALES*

Diccionarios de elmundo.es (sinónimos, antónimos, general e ideas afines)
http://www.fagoco.com/diccionarios/diccionarios.htm (*enlaces* hacia diccionarios entretenidos, divertidos, regionales y jergas)
http://www.fundeu.es/esurgente/lenguaes/ (neologismos, antropónimos, topónimos, gentilicios, transcripciones, traducciones, barbarismos, abreviaturas y usos erróneos)
http://dirae.es/ Dirae es un *diccionario inverso* basado en el Diccionario de la lengua española de la Real Academia Española. En lugar de hallar la definición de una palabra, como en un diccionario ordinario, halla palabras buscando en su definición.
http://www.diclib.com/cgi-bin/d1.cgi?l=en&base=examples_es&page=showletter&letter=A&start=0   (Ejemplos de las palabras utilizadas en la prensa)
*DICCIONARIO ETIMOLÓGICO*

http://www.elcastellano.org/palabra.php
http://etimologias.dechile.net/
http://etimologias.dechile.net/latin/ (*Raíces latinas* en el castellano. Explicación y ejemplos)
http://etimologias.dechile.net/griego/ (*Raíces griegas* en el castellano. Explicación y ejemplos)
*DICCIONARIO IDEOLÓGICO*

http://www.ideasafines.com.ar/buscad...lacionadas.php (buscador de ideas afines)
enlaces hacia un montón de diccionarios...:
http://www.cervantesvirtual.com/servlet/SirveObras/02582741080247484199079/p0000002.htm


----------



## Paquita

*DICCIONARIOS DE LAS VARIANTES DEL ESPAÑOL. I

* 

http://www3.unileon.es/dp/dfh/jmr/dicci/004.htm#Aragon (*variantes regionales* españolas, de América, jergas, etc. *Muy completo.* Algunos multilingües. Ver regiones y países en el menú a la izquierda) 
http://users.skynet.be/duendeflamenco/lexicoandaluz1.html  (*Andalucía*) 
http://www.cosasdeandalucia.com/web...isplay&letter=All&Itemid=1268&catid=13&page=1  (*Andalucía*)
 
http://www.enluque.es/paginas/hemeroteca/vocabulario.htm  (*Andalucía*. Luque)
 
http://www.clannac.com/dizionario/sm...=C&_pagi_pg=16 (*Aragón*) 
http://ibdes.iespana.es/vocabulario_aragones.htm  (*Aragón*) 
 http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/5e/Vocabulario/Letra A.htm (Caspe. *Aragón*) 
http://osejaytrasobares.iespana.es/osejaytrasobares/dictema/vestimenta.php (*Aragón* : clasificación por temas 
http://www.xuliocs.com/index.php?pagina=http://www.xuliocs.com/lecher.htm (*Asturias *= Pinchar en "diccionario" entre los títulos en fondo verde oscuro) 
http://www.culturaspopulares.org/textos4/articulos/rubio.htm (voc. pasiego. *Burgos*) 
http://www.sandovaldelareina.com/castellano/el_habla/su_habla.htm  (*Burgos*. Sandoval de la Reina) 
http://www.asociacionelbezudo.com/VOCABULARIO1/vocabulario1.htm  (*Cáceres*. Monroy) 
http://crisei.blogalia.com/historias/9976 (*Cádix*) 
http://flun.cica.es/flamenco_y_universidad/ (*C**aló* 
http://www.campodecriptana.info/ind...c=display&letter=A&Itemid=77&catid=100&page=1(*Campo de Criptana*) 
http://www.fuenterrebollo.com/Calo/menu.html (*Caló *o *jerga arriera*) ? 
http://www.iac.es/galeria/westend/guanye.html (*Canarias*)
http://www.academiacanarialengua.org/diccionario/a/  (C*anarias*) 
http://www.laguiadegrancanaria.com/datos/habla_canaria.php  (*Canarias*. *Grancanaria*) 
http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/5e/Vocabulario/Letra A.htm  (*Caspe*) 
http://www.funjdiaz.net/folklore/07ficha.cfm?id=907 (*E**xtremadura*) 
http://www.casasdedonpedro.com/secciones/diccionario/diccionarioab.htm (*E**xtremadura*) 
http://www.paseovirtual.net/madronera.htm  (*Extremadura*. Madroñera) 
http://personal2.iddeo.es/anaissi/vocabula.htm *Guanche*-español) 
http://www.burrel.es/torresdelobispo/lexico.html  (*Huesca*. Torres del Obispo) 
http://villarrodrigo-jaen2.blogspot.com/  (*Jaén*. Villarrodrigo) 
http://personales.ya.com/deporcuna/sabiduria/vocabu/a.htm  (*Jaén.* Porcuna) 
http://www.frado.net/elparamo/modules.php?name=Vocabulario&pa=list_pages_categories&cid=1  (*León)* 
http://www.acta.es/articulos_mf/26107.pdf  (*Málaga*. p. 6) 
http://biblioteca2.uclm.es/biblioteca/CECLM/ARTREVISTAS/ALBASIT/Alb8Serna.pdf(*La* *Mancha*) 
http://www.melevantoalas7.com (Palotes. *La Mancha*) 
http://www.elbienhablao.es/diccionario.php  (*La Manchuela*. Albacete)
 
http://personales.mundivia.es/llera/diccion1.htm (Diccionario *Montanés*) 
http://www.galera-granada.es/diccionario/diccio.htm  (*Murcia*) 
http://www.sanadrian.es/curioso/vocabulario.php?l=a#a (*Navarra*- San Adrián) 
http://www.galeon.com/cevico_navero/vocabulario.htm (*Palencia*) 
http://webs.ono.com/abilon/DicA.htm (*Palencia*) 
http://www.cantalejo.com/gaceria/lexicog.htm  (*Segovia*. Cantalejo) 
http://www.alcozar.net/diccionario/index.htm (Alcozar. *Soria*) 
http://web.usal.es/~joluin/investigacion/soriafichero.pdf  (*Soria*. PDF) 
http://torrescarcela.webcindario.com/diccionario/diccionario.htm  (*Torrescarcela*. Valladolid) 
http://www.villardecanas.es/gonz1/voab.htm  (*Villar de Cañas*) 
http://www.castejondevaldejasa.es/palabras/palabras.htm  (*Zaragoza*. Castejón de Valdejasa) 
http://qk.freehostia.com/sos/sosa.html  (*Zaragoza*. Sos del Rey Católico) 
más argot y jergas >>>argot


----------



## Paquita

*DICCIONARIOS DE LAS VARIANTES DEL ESPAÑOL. II
*
*- América Latina (todos los países)*

Indice A - AsiHablamos.com - El Diccionario Latinoamericanohttp://www.diccionariolibre.com/index.php
http://usuarios.lycos.es/americalatina/dicci.htm (*América*)
BBC Mundo | De todo un poco | ABC Iberoamericano* (*ABC *iberoamericano)*
tuBabel.com - español confuso. contagioso. divertido. (*je**rgas de todos los países*)http://www.diccionariolibre.com/index.php
http://www.1de3.com/portal/modules.php?name=Encyclopedia&op=list_content&eid=4 (*Polisemia transnacional*
Diccionario Libre | Marzo 21 - pirufa (*República Dominicana*)
http://www.katari.org/diccionario/diccionario.php?listletter=quechua&display=14 (*Quechua *<=> castellano)
http://es.lacostipedia.wikia.com/wiki/Glosario_Costeño    (*costeño*, sin precisar el país)
*- Argentina*

http://www.geocities.com/arqnasta/di...o-a.htm
que-significa.com
http://#Titulowww.elcastellano.org/miyara/dic_arg_esp.html (*Argentino-español*)
http://fmdelvalle.blogspot.com/2006/...argentino.html (*Castellano-argentino*)
http://www.pampasargentinas.com/diccionariocriollo.htm  (Gaucho)
http://supcqh.blogia.com/2011/090102-diccionario-gaucho.php(*Gaucho*)
http://www.nacionesunidas.com/diccio.../argentina.htm (*Lunfardo*)
http://www.clubdetango.com.ar/lunfardeando/Terminos.htm (*Lunfardo*) 
http://www.todotango.com/spanish/biblioteca/lexicon/lexicon.asp  (*Lunfardo*)
http://www.elportaldeltango.com/dicciona.htm (*Lunfardo*)
http://www.iruya.com/component/option,com_glossary/func,display/letter,A/Itemid,58/catid,92/page,1/ (*Salteñismos*)
*- Chile*

http://www.mainframe.cl/diccionario/diccionario.php (Modismos chilenos)
http://www.apocatastasis.com/chileni...#axzz1fUQYkMUJ
http://cachandochile.wordpress.com/g...o-chilenismos/
http://members.fortunecity.es/scoutbp/varios/jergas.htm
http://www.guiaverde.net/diccionarios/diccionarios.htm (Chileno-Aragentino)

*- Colombia*

http://www.nacionesunidas.com/diccionarios/colombia.htm (*Popular colombiano*)
www.bogotalogo.com/wiki/index.php?title=Categoría:A (*Español hablado en Bogotá*)
http://www.edym.com/books/esp/lexicos/lexicos.htm (*Selvas colombiana y venezolana*)

*- México*

http://www.cervantesvirtual.com/serv...6613/index.htm (L.F.de Lara)
http://www.academia.org.mx/dicmex.php
Diccionario del Español Usual en México
http://www.nacionesunidas.com/diccionarios/colombia.htm (Popular)
http://www.dloc.com/UF00086623/00001/1j

*- Uruguay*

http://www.mec.gub.uy/academiadeletras/Bpalabras/Pp_Palabras.htm

*- Venezuela*

http://www.nacionesunidas.com/diccio.../venezuela.htm (Popular)
http://versosdelhato.blogspot.com/2010/09/glosario-de-terminos.html(Glosario del llano)http://versosdelhato.blogspot.com/2010/09/glosario-de-terminos.html


----------



## Paquita

Lo subrayado son enlaces. Las palabras de verde sin subrayar invitan a otra entrada.


*A*

AAA* = A*gricultura* / A*jedrez* / A*limentación y* C*ocina
AAA = *A*rgot y* J*ergas*/ A*rmas* /A*rqueología* /** A*rte y *A*rquitectura, >>>Construcción */*
AAA* = A*stronomía/ *A*utomóvil y *M*otos
abreviación /acrónimo >>> siglas 
artesanía >>> bricolaje
aves, animales >>>fauna
*B*

BBB = *B*iblioteca y documentación) /* B*iología y* B*iotecnología* / B*ricolaje y* M*anualidades y* A*rtesanía 
banca >>> economía
barcos >>> naútica
botánica >>> naturaleza
*C*

CCC* = **C*iencia Ficción */ **C*itas y* F*rases famosas */ C*onstrucción y *O*bras públicas */ **C*osmética y *E*stética */* *C*uero y zapatos* / C*ultura mitos y leyendas >>>religiones
cine >>> foto/ 
cocina >>> alimentación 
cómic >>> literatura
comercio >>> economía
*D*

DDD *= D*eportes*/ D*erecho *J*usticia y *N*otaría* /*
deportes náuticos >>> naútica
dichos >>> expresiones
diseño >>> arte y diseño
*E*

EEE *=** E*conomía y* G*estión y* F*inanzas / *E*jército / *E*nergía
EEE* = E*nseñanza* /E*xpresiones y* D*ichos y* R*efranes
edición >>> libros 
ecología >>> medio ambiente
*F*

FFF* = F*auna* / F*ilosofia
FFF* = F*otografía,* C*ine, *V*ídeo*, T*elevisión*/ F*unción pública
finanza >>> economía 
fuego>>>medio ambiente
*G*

GGG* = G*enética /*G*entilicios/* G*eografía y* G*eología y* G*eomorfología
guerra>>> armas
*H-I*

H-I*= *Heráldica / Historia /*H*ogar/ *I*nformática, *I*nternet* / I*nmobliaria/ *I*nstituciones
imprenta >>> libros 
incendios >>> medio ambiente
ingeniería
*J-K-L*

J-L = *J*oyería / *J*uegos y *O*cio >>> ajedrez
*L*engua/*L*ibros y *E*dición /* L*iteratura /
jergas >>> argot / 
justicia >>> derecho
*Sigue*​


----------



## Paquita

Lo subrayado son enlaces. Las palabras de verde sin subrayar invitan a otra entrada.









*M*

MA-* = M*atemáticas /* M*ateriales
ME-* = M*edicina y* F*armacia I
ME- =* M*edicina y *F*armacia II

ME-* = M*edioambiente y* E*cología* / **M*eteorología
MI- = *M*inería
MO- = *M*oda
MU- = *M*úsica
manualidades >>> bricolaje
mecánica /moto >>> auto
mitología >>> religión
*N-O*

NNN = *N*aturaleza* / *
NNN* = N*aútica* /**N*umismática
notaría >>> derecho
OOO = *O*nomatopeyas
*O*rfebrería
*P-Q*

PPP* = P*eriodismo/*P*ersonas/* P*esca / *P*lantas /* P*rotección *C*ivil / *P*ublicidad
pájaros >>> fauna
platería >>> joyería
*R*

RRR* = R*eligiones /*R*imas* / **R*opa/*R*uidos y* S*onidos
refranes >>> expresiones
*S*

SSS* = S*eguros* / S*iderurgia* / S*iglas y* S*ímbolos y* A*brevaciones y* A*crónimos* / S*ociología*/*
*T*

TTT = *T*abaco /*T*eatro*/T*ecnología* /**T*extil /*T*oros /* T*oponimia de los países extranjeros* / T*ransportes / *T*urismo /
Televisión >> Fotografía
tipografía >>> libros
*U-V-W-X-Y-Z*

UUU = *U*tensilios/ *U*nión Europea
video>>> foto 
zapatos >>>cuero


----------



## Paquita

*AGRICULTURA* 

http://www.fao.org/aims/ag_intro.htm (Políglota )
 
http://www.fao.org/biotech/index_glossary.asp?lang=es (*Biotecnología. Agricultura *+ *alimentación*) 
http://svr1.cg971.fr/lameca/dossiers/canne/17_esp.htm (*Caña de azúcar*) 
http://www.emison.es/ecologia/pdf/co...e/glosario.pdf (*Compostaje ecológico*) 
http://www.avicultura.com/cunicultura/diccio-cuAG.cfm (*Cunicultura*, conejos en granja) 
http://www.fao.org/docrep/W3587E/w35...fitosanitarios (*FAO*. *Fitosanitario*) 
http://www.fao.org/docrep/v6530s/v6530s0e.htm#glosario (*FAO: aprovechamiento forestal*) 
http://www.nogueranaturalmente.com/2008/08/lxico-autctono-de-la-ganadera.html  (*Ganadería*)
 
http://www.manualdelombricultura.com...io/glosario.pl (*Lombricultura* y cultura *orgánica*) 
http://www.puc.cl/sw_educ/prodanim/glosario.htm (*P**roducción animal*) 
http://www.portalagrario.gob.pe/glosario.shtml (Portal agrario Perú)
http://www.magon.cu/websites/UCTB/Templates/Glosario.htm (tabaco) 
*
AJEDREZ* 

http://canal-h.net/webs/rguerrero001/Diccionario.htm 
*
ALIMENTACIÓN / COCINA*


http://www.historiacocina.com/especiales/diccionario/ (*diccionarios alimentos, especias,* con nombres latinos y españoles. Completísimo y de gran calidad) 
http://europast.net/tecnologia/indice.html 
http://casapanza.com/diccionario.htm 
http://lingua.cc.sophia.ac.jp/varilex/php-atlas/lista3.php?search_fd3=comida (*Comida*. Voc. España y América) 
http://www.delbuencomer.com.ar/index_archivos/diccionario_gastronomico_u1.htm(*diccionario del buen comer*)
 
 *Aceite de oliva*

http://usuarios.iponet.es/mora/olivo.htm#olivo 
http://www.guiamiguelin.com/aceite/glosario.html 
http://www.arecetas.com/diccionario_aceite/index.html (*Cata*) 
*Azúcar*


http://www.food-info.net/es/products/sugar/types.htm 
*Café*

http://www.mundodelcafe.com/diccionario.htm 
http://www.arecetas.com/diccionario_cafe/ 
http://www.food-info.net/es/products/coffee/drinks.htm (Bebidas de café) 
http://www.food-info.net/es/products/coffee/flavour.htm (Describir el aroma) 
*Carne*

http://www.uclm.es/profesorado/produ...DE%20CARNE.pdf (*Carne vacuna*) 
*Cerveza *


http://www.cerveceros.org/cultycervz.asp 
http://grupogastronomicogaditano.com/Articulos/Glosario Terminos Cerveceros.htm (*Elaboración*) 
*Cocina*

http://www.pasqualinonet.com.ar/glosario.htm (*Argentina*)
 
http://www.escuelahosteleria.com/glosario.asp (Glosario *técnico*) 
http://www.gastronomiavasca.net/hl/glosario/index?lang=es (Glosario *técnico *)  
http://www.ciberchef.com/glosario.php3?L=A (*términos culinarios*) 
http://www.zonagratuita.com/curiosid...icCocina/A.htm (*términos de recetas*) 
http://www.portalgastronomico.com/Utensilios/Utensilios_Cocina.htm (*Utensilios de cocina* ) 
*Especias*


http://tranbel.iespana.es/Gastronomia/tecnicas/especificas/especias.htm 
http://www.food-info.net/es/products/spices/intro.htm 
*Fruta*

http://www.ivia.es/deps/otri/Index_Var.htm (*Cítricos*) 
http://frutas.consumer.es/documentos/index.php (*Enciclopedia*) 
*Gastronomía (España y América)*

http://www.guiamiguelin.com/gastroteca/diccionarios.asp?letr=A 
http://www.montesahosteleria.com/index.asp?pagina=glosario&subpagina=7&c=12 
 
http://www.guiastur.com/GASTRONOMIA/GASTRONOMIA3.htm (*Asturias*) 
http://personal.redestb.es/cabiedes/lexico.htm(*Asturias*) 
http://www.angelfire.com/amiga/sotoc...culinario.html (equivalentes de *productos de América*) 
http://www.arecetas.com/glosario_paises/index.html (por países: *España */ *América Latina* / *Colombia */ *Ecuador */ *Perú*) 
http://www.sopreproc.org/tablacomida.html (cuadro comparativo países de América) 
http://www.euroresidentes.com/Alimen...equivalencias/ (equivalencias España América) 
*Leche y productos lácteos*

http://alimentacion.interbusca.com/alimentos/productos-regionales/tp-quesos+y+productos+l%C1cteos/ (quesos con denominación de origen) 
http://www.food-info.net/es/dairy/cheese-list.htm (*Quesos del mundo*) 
http://www.food-info.net/es/dairy/cheese-production.htm (*Producción*) 
*Pasta*


http://www.food-info.net/es/products/pasta/shapes.htm 
http://www.food-info.net/es/products/pasta/production.htm (*Producción*) 
*Té*


http://www.food-info.net/es/products/tea/production.htm (*Producción*) 
http://www.food-info.net/es/products/tea/varieties.htm (*Variedades*) 
*Varios*

http://perso.wanadoo.es/nutribiota/glosario.htm (*Alimentación probiótica*) 
http://www.arecetas.com/vegetariano_...ina/index.html (*Cocina vegetariana argentina*) 
http://www.elmundo.es/especiales/2000/12/navidad/postres.html (*Postres navideños*) 
http://www.arecetas.com/diccionario_tapeo/index.html (*Tapeo*) 
*Vino*

http://www.bedri.es/Comer_y_beber/Vino/Glosario.htm (glosario del vino) 
http://www.donselecto.net/com/diccio...clase=7&dicc=a ? 
http://www.montesahosteleria.com/index.asp?pagina=glosario&subpagina=43&c=13 
 
http://www.infoagro.com/viticultura/diccionario/diccionario.htm 
http://www.vivirelvino.com/cultura/e...iclopedia.asp? 
http://www.a2000.es/molojuca/bodegas/b_glosar.htm (+ *bodegas*) 
http://www.elbrandydejerez.com/web/glosario_d.asp (*Brandy* *de Jerez*)
 
http://www.arecetas.com/glosario_gastronomico/vinos.html (*Cata)* 
http://www.gastronomiacordoba.com/Eventos del vino/MANUAL I.pdf (Vino y cata. Muy completo.) 
Vuelta a la lista​


----------



## Paquita

*ARGOT / JERGAS*


http://coloquialmente.com/es  (español, de España, coloquial) 
http://elplop.com/ 
http://www.jergasdehablahispana.org/ (jergas en todo el *mundo hispano*, con buscador, o por países) 
http://www.practicaespanol.com/pt/argot-espanol/sec/60/    (apuntes de argot) 
http://www.cantalejo.com/gaceria/lexicog.htm  (Jerga de los *briqueros */ *Garcería*) 
http://diccionariolibre.com/explorar.php?char=A  (Diccionario libre. Argot de América latina) 
http://www.infoprision.com/es/diccionario-taleguero (*Cárcel*)
 
http://www.americaeconomica.com/port...delacarcel.htm (*C**árcel*. Página de América latina) 
http://psicologiajuridica.org/psj195.html (*Cárcel*) 
http://webs.demasiado.com/tebeweb/argot.htm (*Droga)* 
http://www.augustobriga.net/memoria/jerga.htm (*J**uvenil española*) 
http://mayores.uji.es/proyectos/proyectos/argot.pdf  (en la* literatura española*) 
http://www.elportaldeltango.com/frnews.htm (*Lunfardo / **tango argentino*) 
http://www.diccionariosdigitales.net...NA-CALICHE.htm (*México *caliche/calé/Natacha fú/hardan) 
http://www.asasve.es/portal/index.php?mod=article&cat=petate&article=169&page_order=3&act=print(*Militar*)
http://cancionesdemili.webcindario.com/vocabulario de la mili.htm  (Vocabulario de la *mili*) 
http://www.sahara-mili.net/diccio.htm (*Militares españoles en Marruecos y Sahara y su equivalente en español)* 
http://www.udel.edu/leipzig/texts4/diccio.htm (*Nocturno*. Correspondencia en varios castellanos) 
http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/2304495/Jerga-policial---Excelente-megapost.html  (*Policía*. Argentina) 
http://www.zaragoza.es/cont/paginas/actividades/documento/dossier_quinquis_zgz.pdf (*Quinqui*)
 
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...3D5F5S&sig=AHIEtbT5mLwHql62qgb5vcoyP304Ve_IWA(*S**exo *en varios países de habla hispana. Solo lista, sin explicación) 
http://www.avizora.com/glosarios/glosarios_i/textos_i/insultos_eufemismos_i_0001.htm (*Términos vulgares* e *insultos*) 
*
ARMAS*

http://comunidad.ciudad.com.ar/ciuda...a/GLOSSARY.htm (*Armas de fuego *español e inglés) 
http://www.coleccionables.com.ar/armas/armabc.htm (*Armas de fuego*) 
http://comunidad.ciudad.com.ar/ciuda...a/Acciones.htm (*Armas de fuego* en la historia) 
http://www.arcobosque.com/toxoph.htm  (*Arquería medieval*) 
http://www.museodelarmablanca.com/glosario/glosario.htm (*E**spada*) 
diccionario de la guerra 
*
ARQUEOLOGÍA*

http://www.winchkler.com.ar/ (*Análisis lítico* en arqueología : diccionario) 
http://www.arte-sur.com/glosario.htm 
*
ARTE Y ARQUITECTURA CONSTRUCCIÓN*

*Arte y arquitectura*

http://www.profesorfrancisco.es/2012/12/diccionario-de-arte-a.html 
Glosario de Carpintería y Ebanistería para Escuelas Taller,   (Para descargar en Word) 
http://www.diclib.com/cgi-bin/d1.cgi?l=es&base=arquitectura&page=showindex 
http://mf0.op.upm.es/avec/glosario-arq.htm ? 
http://www.almendron.com/arte/glosario/glosario_a.htm 
http://www.cricyt.edu.ar/lahv/xoops/...p?categoryID=1 ? 
http://www.arteguias.com/diccionario.htm 
http://www.terra.es/personal6/luis_romo/siguglos.htm  
http://www.geocities.com/aib_dicc/page2.html 
http://olmo.pntic.mec.es/~fbez0000/vocabula.htm#1 
http://www.jdiezarnal.com/glosario.html
 
http://www.documentarte.com/html/au_glosario1.phtml 
http://w3.cnice.mec.es/eos/Materiale...uitec/arco.htm (*Arcos - *con dibujos) 
http://www.cprcalahorra.org/alfaro/Arte/Diccionario/Diccionario.htm (*Arte y diseño*) 
http://www.castillosdesoria.com/glosario.htm (*Castillos - *ilustrado) 
http://www.castillosasociacion.es/Glosario.htm (*Castillos - *con traducciones) 
http://olmo.pntic.mec.es/~fbez0000/castillos/index.htm (*Castillos*) 
http://www.salillas.net/castillos/glosario.htm (*Castillos*, con alguna ilustración) 
http://www.naturayeducacion.com/castillos/glosario/glosario.asp?letra=g&tipo= (terminología de *castillos*, muy completo) 
http://cvc.cervantes.es/actcult/art_reli/claustros/glosario.htm (*Claustros*) 
http://www.cianz.org.ve/archivos/LeyesyReglamentos/ANEXOS/COVENIN 2004.pdf (*Edificaciones*, muy completo, Venezuela) 
http://www.eleveescaleras.com.ar/glosario-escaleras.htm  (*Escaleras*)
 
http://www.unex.es/unex/servicios/s...s/ficheros/orientacion/glosario_histoarte.pdf (*Historia del arte)* 
http://www.romanicoaragones.com/diccionario/20-1 diccionario01.htm *(Románico)* 
http://www.e-canet.com/ecdr/glosario/glosario.htm*  (Románico)
* 
http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/averroes/html/adjuntos/2008/02/07/0006/adjuntos/danza_art_dram.pdf (*Teatro*. A partir de la p. 54) 
http://www.alcristal.com/spanishversion/glosario.php  (*Ventanas*) 
http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/webarroyo/vidriera/glosario.htm  (*V**idrieras*) 
*Varios*


http://www.sitographics.com/dicciona/.entrada.html *(Arte *+* diseño)* ? 
http://www.redeoficios.org/images/fi...arioMobila.pdf (*Carpintería *+ *ebanistería*. PDF) 
http://quiminet.com/ar9/ar_armzgtaasd-glosario-de-carpinteria-y-ebanisteria-a.htm  (*Carpintería */ *ebanistería*) 
http://ceramicdictionary.com/es/a/  (*Cerámica*) 
http://i-structures.epfl.ch/aide/glossaire.asp (*Estructuras =* glosario y traducciones)
 
http://diccionarios.astalaweb.com/Local/Diccionario museológico.asp (*Museológico*) 
Vuelta a la lista​


----------



## Paquita

? indica posibles problemas de conexión; revisado enero del 2009



*ASTRONOMÍA* 

http://www.hyparion.com/web/dicciona...astronomia.htm
http://www.astromia.com/glosario/index.htm

http://www.meridiano98.org.mx/glosario.html
http://msowww.anu.edu.au/library/the...h/index-A.html
http://solarviews.com/span/terms.htm
http://www.upv.es/satelite/trabajos/...on/diccion.htm (*ciencias físicas* y espaciales)
http://www.sateliteinfos.com/diccionario/ (*Satélites*) ?
*AUTOMÓVIL -MOTOS* - *MECÁNICA*

http://www.autosclub.com.ar/autos/ar...php/t-191.html (*A**utomóvil*. Argentina)
http://www.autocity.com/glosario/ (*Coches*, *carburantes*, *motor*)

http://www.mecanicafacil.info/mecani...d=glosario&l=A (*M**ecánica*)
http://www.todomecanica.com/glosario.html (*Mecánica*)
http://www.portalmotos.com/www/conte...contentid=2613 (*M**otos*)
Vuelta a la lista​


----------



## Paquita

revisado enero del 2009


*BIBLIOTECA Y DOCUMENTACIÓN*

http://thes.cindoc.csic.es/alfa_esp....BIBLIO&letra=A 
*
BIOLOGÍA - BIOTECNOLOGÍA* 


http://www.infovisual.info/02/pano_es.html  (*Animal*. Dic. visual) 
http://www.infovisual.info/01/pano_es.html  (*Vegetal*. Dic. visual) 
http://www.zonagratuita.com/curiosid...Apuestas/A.htm (*Biología vegetal*)​ 
http://micol.fcien.edu.uy/atlas/glos98.htm (*Biología vegetal*) 
http://www.monsanto.es/noticias-y-re...minos-t-cnicos (*B**iotecnología*. Laboratorio Monsanto) 
*
BRICOLAJE - MANUALIDADES- ARTESANÍA*

*Madera*​ 


http://www.bricopage.com/cherramientas.htm  (*Carpintería, herramientas*) 
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=noNavProcessor&sec=esp&p=spanish/Build/WoodworkGlossary.html (*Carpintería* + *ebanistería *) 
http://www.infomadera.net/modulos/revista.php?id=167&PHPSESSID=a151aa4a643b7f12cd632a074193d1da (enlaces variados = selva/vivienda de madera/ muebles de madera ..) 
http://www.fortunecity.es/bohemio/artnouveau/235/rincon/madera05.htm (*Especies*) ​ 

*Varios*

http://museoregionalbolillo.iespana.es/glosarioe.htm *Bolillo* + *diccionario* *+ encajes*) 
http://viversan.com/historia/glosario.htm (*Bordado *+* encaje*) 
http://www.telepolis.com/cgi-bin/web...o/glosario.htm (*Bricolaje*) 
http://www.artesaniaambroz.com/glosario.htm (*Cestería*) 
http://www.bricopage.com/cherramientas.htm  (*Herramientas *para trabajar la *madera*) 
http://cyt-ar.com.ar/cyt-ar/index.php/Útiles  (*Herramientas básicas*) 
http://www.thewatchoutlet.es/two/alt...-glosario.aspx (*Relojería*)​ 
Vuelta a la lista​

​


----------



## Paquita

? indica posibles problemas de conexión; revisado enero del 2009



*CIENCIA-FICCIÓN* 

http://www.ciencia-ficcion.com/glosario/ ​ 
*CITAS- FRASES FAMOSAS*​ 


http://www.mundocitas.com/ (por temas, autor, etc.) 
*CONSTRUCCIÓN Y OBRAS PÚBLICAS*
​

http://www.construmatica.com/construpedia/Portada *(enciclopedia de la construcción)*​ 
http://www.garhisa.com/administracion-de-comunidades/sp/mantenimiento-vocabulario.php 
http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:...os.htm+brochal+pilas&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=8&gl=es(*Albañilería*)​ 


http://www.otis.com/glossary/0,1374,CLI15_RES1,00.html (*Ascensores*) ? 
http://cecasayelen.blogspot.com/2009/03/cimentacion.html  (*Cimentación*) 
http://www.construmatica.com/construpedia/Portada (*Construpedia *como wikipedia) 
http://documentosmudejares.blogspot.com.es/     (*Construcción mudéjar*) 
http://diccionario.coag.es/indice.php (Diccionario visual,en gallego y castellano) ? 
http://cecasayelen.blogspot.com/2009/03/cubiertas.html  (*Cubiertas*) 
http://cecasayelen.blogspot.com/2009/03/losas-de-entrepisos.html  (*Losas*) 
http://www.aragob.es/edycul/patrimo/etno/hidraulico/glosario.htm (edificaciones relacionadas con *ríos*) 
http://www.proteccioncivil.org/vademecum/vdm02530.htm#C(*Obras públicas , vías) ?* 
http://www.geocities.com/jescud2000/lospuentes/glosario.htm (*Puentes*) 
http://www.euskalyvasca.com/multi_i..._multimedia.infografia.construccion_viaductos  (*Puentes*. No es un glosario, sino indicacines sobre construcción) 
http://www.galeon.com/puentes/glosario/glosario.htm (*Puentes*) 
*COSMÉTICA- ESTÉTICA*​ 


http://propiedadesdelaceite.jaimaalkauzar.es/propiedades-del-aceite-de-cartamo.html (*Aceites*) 
http://www.zonagratuita.com/curiosid...osmetica/A.htm (*Cosmética)* 
http://www.geocities.com/samuelazuar...losario100.htm (*C**osméticos*. Fabricación) ? 
http://www.ccnphawaii.com/glossary.fr.htm (*Jabón*. Fabricación. Página en francés también)
 
http://www.infoconsumo.es/consa3/ES/seminar/gloss_cosmt_es.htm 
*CUERO Y ZAPATOS*​ 


http://www.cueronet.com/vocabulario/ (*Cuero)* 
http://www.cueronet.com/zapatos/manual.htm (Manual del *zapatero*) 

*CULTURA GENERAL*

http://www.ciencia-ficcion.com/glosario/ (un poco de todo) 
http://www.fuenterrebollo.com/bancero.html (*Vexilogía*: estudio de las banderas) 

*CULTURAS / MITOS Y LEYENDAS* 

http://www.naya.org.ar/diccionario/ (América Latina)​ 
Vuelta a la lista​


----------



## Paquita

? indica posibles problemas de conexión; revisado enero del 2009


*DEPORTES*
http://lingua.cc.sophia.ac.jp/varilex/php-atlas/lista3.php?search_fd3=deporte ( Voc. España y América)

*
Alpinismo / Montañismo
*

http://www.montipedia.com/f.htm
http://www.8020internet.com/camycam/glosario.htm
*Ciclismo*


http://www.todociclismo.com/otros/abc.asp?letra=A
Partes de una bicicleta, componentes de la bicicleta, partes de una bici (*Partes de la bicicleta*)
HA BICICLETAS - Bicicletas, motos y gimnasio. GW, Medellin - Colombia. (*Partes de la bicicleta*)
Definiciones técnicas del ciclismo - la bicikleta
*Equitación*


http://www.geocities.com/cogs_mx/glosario.html (*Charrería mexicana*)
http://www.decharros.com/federacion/downs/Reglamento General Competencia FMCH.pdf  (Reglamento de la Federación Mexicana de la *charrería mexicana*. A partir de la página 11, Art 57)
Fundación Real Escuela Andaluza del Arte Ecuestre  (pasos de la Real Escuela Andaluza)
http://euskalhorse.net/hipica/archfiles/glosario/a.php
http://www.cuartodemilla.cl/glosario/glosario.htm ?
http://www.equinos.com.ar/equinosweb...losarioAC.html
http://euskalhorse.net/hipica/archfiles/glosario/a.php
*Esquí*


Remontes mecánicos II:  LOS TELESQUÍS  (*Remontes mecánicos*)
El "Trickcionario" del Freestyle: glosario de trucos en snowboard. (*esquí y snowboard*)
*fútbol*


http://www.elcastellano.org/glosafut.html (América)
http://www.tdx.cbuc.es/TESIS_UAB/AVAILABLE/TDX-0728105-135948//anr3de4.pdf
http://www.taringa.net/posts/deportes/2963060/Lenguaje-del-futbol.html
http://www.elfutbolin.com/diccionario-de-futbol/
*montaña y senderismo*


http://www.geo.ya.com/ascensiones/glosario.htm  ?
http://www.montipedia.com/e.htm
http://www.lanacion.com.ar/nota.asp?nota_id=1019188 (*Nieve*)
*otros deportes*


http://www.minarium.com/Entrenamient..._Atletismo.htm (*Atletismo*)
http://www.fortunecity.com/olympia/f...ccionario.html (*Balónvolea*)
http://www.atc.unican.es/%7Erafa/bolos_palma.html (*Bolo palma*)
http://www.tinyloc.com/glosario.html (*Caza*)
http://digitum.um.es/xmlui/bitstream/10201/3269/6/SanchezGarrido06glosario.pdf (*caza)*
http://www.golf-directo.com/golf-es/vocabulario.htm (*Golf*)
http://usuarios.lycos.es/mushing_monegros/mushing.htm (*Mushing*. Perros de tiro)
http://www.prefecturanaval.gov.ar/organismos/dpsn/glosario%20nautico/glosario_nautico.htm (*Náutica*)
http://airpixel.org/parapente/termin...parapente.html (*Parapente*) ?
http://premium.fileden.com/premium/2008/2/3/1737410/documento parejas de artistico.pdf  (*Patinaje artístico*. A partir de la página 24)
http://www.geocities.com/xabier_sanjuan_a/kayakesp.html  (*Piragüismo*)
http://www.geocities.com/bancofijo/v...cabulario.html (*Remo de banco fijo*) ?
http://www.portaltaurino.com/abecedario/abec_a.htm (*Toros*)
http://www.ufcespanol.com/discover/glossary/list  (*Ultimate Fighting Championship®*)
http://www.muchosurf.com/wiki/index.php/Categoría:Glosario (*Windsurf*)
*Varios*


http://www.apuestas-deportivas.es/glosario.html (Apuestas deportivas)




*DERECHO JUSTICIA Y NOTARÍA*




http://www.abogadosconjuicio.com/glosario/letra/A
http://glosario.notariado.org/
http://diccionarios.juridicos.es/
http://www.lagacetadelopositor.es/di...-juridico.html
http://www.lexjuridica.com/diccionario.php
http://www.ucm.es/info/contratos/index_es.htm glosario  de la creación intelectual


http://cvu.rediris.es/pub/bscw.cgi/d270154/Abreviaturas (Cortesía de Martín).pdf (*Abreviaturas y siglas* en libros jurídicos españoles)
http://www.iusnovum.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/abreviaturas.pdf (*Abreviaturas y siglas, derecho chileno*)
http://www.carm.es/ctra/contenido.asp?id=1983 (*Adopción. Menor *+* familia*)
http://www.termisti.refer.org/data/baux/index.htm#FR (*Contratos de alquiler*)
http://www.unav.es/penal/delictum/glosario.html (*Delito*)
http://www.sre.gob.mx/acerca/glosario/ (*Diplomático*)
http://www.imf.org/external/np/term/index.asp?index=esl&index_langid=3 (*FMI*. Entradas en varias lenguas)
http://www.iabogado.com/esp/guialegal/guialegal.cfm?IDCAPITULO=14010000 (*Guía legal de España*)
http://tododeiure.atspace.com/diccionario_juridico.htm (*Jurídico.* Argentina)
http://www.guerrero.gob.mx/?P=readart&ArtOrder=ReadArt&Article=8642#R  (*Jurídico*. México)
http://www.microsoft.com/spain/empresas/legal/glosario/home.mspx (*Laboral*)
http://documentacion.meh.es/doc/C11/C3/Patrimonio/GLOSARIO.pdf (*Ley de contratos. *Sector público) ?
http://www.old.iom.int/DOCUMENTS/PUB.../spangloss.pdf (*Migración*. OMI)
http://www.supernotariado.gov.co/supernotariado/images/glosario/GLOSARIO1.htm  (*Notaría*. Colombia)
http://www.mundonotarial.com.mx/Notario/Glosario_1.htm (*Notaría*. México)
http://www.indaabin.gob.mx/glosario_terminos/glosario_a.html *(Patrimonio Inmobiliario. México)*
http://www.ipr-helpdesk.org/controla...ossary&letra=A (*Propiedad intelectual y patentes*) ?http://tododeiure.atspace.com/diccionario_juridico.htm
http://www.termisti.refer.org/data/r...e/index.htm#ES (*Reorganización territorial*)
http://www.sat.gob.mx/sitio_internet/informe_tributario/informe2007t3/glosario.pdf (*Tributario y de gestión *. México)
http://escuelas.consumer.es/web/es/v...cionario_a.php (*Vivienda*)
Vuelta a la lista​


----------



## Paquita

? indica posibles problemas de conexión ; revisado enero del 2009


*ECONOMÍA, GESTIÓN Y FINANZAS* 



http://www.economia48.com/* (enciclopedia)*
 
http://www.glosarium.com/list/12/1,A,,xhtml  (México) 
 
*Banca*

http://aulavirtual.bde.es/wav/html/g...losario_a.html ? 
http://www.bde.es/clientebanca/glosario/glosario.htm 
http://www.terminosbancarios.com/b-c...mpositivo.html 
http://www.iberdrola.es/webibd/gc/prod/es/doc/Glosario.pdf(*Accionistas e inversores*) 
http://www.espanolsinfronteras.com/Diccionarios/DiccFinanciero.htm  (*Accionistas e inversores*) 
http://www.templeton.es/spain/jsp_cm/guide/glossary_a.jsp  (*Accionistas e inversores*) 
http://www.bde.es/billemone/glosario/glosario.htm (*B**illetes y monedas*) 
http://www.visaeurope.es/utilicesuvisa/aproveche/glosario/main.jsp?src=home_page (*Tarjetas de pago*) 
*Contabilidad*


http://www.monografias.com/trabajos26/glosario-contabilidad/glosario-contabilidad2.shtml?monosearch 
*Economía*

http://www.eumed.net/cursecon/dic/index.htm (enlaces hacia *varios diccionarios económicos*) 
http://www.economia48.com/ 
http://www.finanzas.com/glosario/buscador.asp?l=A&id=0(+* finanzas*) ? 
http://www.gratisweb.com/economiafacil/diccionario.htm 
http://www.reingexeeni.edu.es/guiaexpor/guiadiccio.asp (*Comercio exterior*) 
http://www.adrianimex.com/contenidos.php?menuizq=148&Id_Categoria=1&animacion=124  (*Comercio exterior*) 
http://www.iberinform.es/Noticias/Glosario-financiero-iberinform.htm# (*Finanzas*) 
http://www.portalmicrofinanzas.org/p/site/s/template.rc/1.26.11053/#R  (*Micro-finanzas*) 
http://www.bancoex.gov.ve/ind_glo_part.asp?Index=2  (*Exportación*) 
http://www.munimadrid.es/UnidadesDe.../Capítulos/Ficheros/Abril/GlosarioySiglas.pdf (*Siglas y términos económicos*) 
*Marketing*


http://www.mixmarketing-online.com/vocabulario.html 
http://www.data-red.com/diccionario/index.htm 
http://www.publidirecta.com/dicc/dic...arketing_a.php ? 
http://www.marketingdirecto.com/dicc...hp?inicial=all (+* Publicidad*) 
*Varios*

http://www.aladi.org/nsfaladi/glosario.nsf/walfa/a (*Aduanas *+ *comercio exterior*) 
http://www.aladi.org/nsfaladi/vbasic...0?OpenDocument (*ALADI*: Asociación latinoamericana de integración) 
http://www.gda-bbrokers.com/es/Glosario-de-Terminos/(letra)/A  (*Bolsa*) 
http://www.bolsadecaracas.com/esp/index.jsp (*Bolsa*. Venezuela) 
http://www.taric.es/services/glosario/glosario.asp (*Comercio exterior*, ES-EN_ES) 
http://www.zonagratuita.com/curiosid...ercioExt/A.htm (*Comercio exterior*)
 
http://www.termisti.refer.org/data/credoc/index.htm#ES (*Créditos, documentos*)
 
http://www.mercado.com.ar/mercado/glosario/ (*Empresas*. Argentina) 
http://www.estadistico.com/dic.html?...5bbb5b61ff7d1c (*Estadísticas*) 
http://www.mundofranquicia.com/mfc/diccionario/ (*Franquicias*) 
http://www.ipyme.org/IPYME/es-ES/glosario (*PYMES*, Ministerio de Industria y Turismo de España) 
http://www.cnmv.es/inversores/asp/Gl...TIPOSUB=F&Id=E (*Fondos de inversión*) 
http://thectr.com/glossaries/spanish.php (*Mercados del futuro =* vocabulario inglés explicado en español) 
http://www.mgc.es/es/as/as_conceptes (*Seguros Cataluña *en catalán) ? 
http://www.tesoro.es/sp/deuda/glosario.asp (*Tesoro público*) 
http://www.fuenterrebollo.com/numismatica.html (la *Peseta*) 
*
EJÉRCITO*

http://webs.ono.com/uribest/Glosariomilitar.pdf
http://www.ejercito.mil.co/?idcategoria=211740  (*Colombia*) 
http://www.ejercitodelaire.mde.es/WebEA/static/glosario.jsp (*Aire*) ? 
http://www.un.org/spanish/peace/dpko/glossary/ (*Mantenimiento de la paz* ONU) 
http://cancionesdemili.webcindario.com/vocabulario de la mili.htm(*Jerga de la mili*) 
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...+instrucción+militar&cd=4&hl=es&ct=clnk&gl=es  (*Marchas *y *posiciones*) 
http://www.mde.es/Glosarios?accion=1&id_nodo=4155&letra=A (Siglas del *Ministerio de Defensa*)
 
http://www.natureduca.com/tecno_glosnav_c01.php (*Naval civico-militar*) 
*
ENERGÍA* 

http://energia.glosario.net/energia-domestica/A/(*Energía doméstica*) 
http://www.endesaonline.com/ES/Hogares/teguia/informacionutil/glosarioenergia/index.asp (*E**nergía doméstica*) 
http://www.energuia.com/es/diccionario.aspx (*Electricidad*)* ?* 
http://www.scribd.com/doc/3088141/Diccionario-de-terminos-electricos (*Electricidad*) 
http://www-fusion.ciemat.es/New_fusi...losario_es.pdf (*Fusión e ITER*) 
http://www.csn.es/plantillas/frame_d...sp?id_nodo=285 (*Nuclear*. CSN) 
http://www.zonagratuita.com/curiosid...Petroleo/A.htm (*Petroleo*) ? 
http://www.zonagratuita.com/curiosidades/DicPetroleo/C.htm(Petroleo)
 
http://www.imp.mx/petroleo/glosario/ (*Petróleo*. México) ? 
Vuelta a la lista​


----------



## Paquita

? indica posibles problemas de conexión; revisado enero del 2009


*ENSEÑANZA* 

http://cvc.cervantes.es/ensenanza/biblioteca_ele/diccio_ele/indice.htm (*ELE*, términos clave. Instituto Cervantes.) 
http://www.elalmanaque.com/Ensenanza/ensenanza.htm
 
http://www.profes.net/varios/glosario/descripcion.htm 
http://www.ua.es/oia/es/acceso/glosario_terminos.html 
http://www.waece.org/diccionario/index.php (*Pedagogía*) 
http://www.um.es/infosecundaria/titulaciones/glosario.html (*Universitarios*) 
http://www.uaeh.edu.mx/universidad/glosario.htm (*Universidad*. México)
 
*
EXPRESIONES, DICHOS Y REFRANES* 

*Expresiones*

http://erasmusv.wordpress.com/lista-de-expresiones-espanolas/ (*Españolas*) 
http://usuarios.lycos.es/interdesign/DICHOS Y REFRANES.html (*Expresiones explicadas*) 
http://www.elalfiler.com/dichos/c.php  (*Expresiones y dichos explicados*) 
http://www.turemanso.com.ar/larevista/dicho/index.html (Algunas expresiones explicadas) 
http://huelvapedia.wikanda.es/wiki/Frases_de_Aroche   (Expresiones de Aroche, Huelva) 
http://www.justierradelfuego.gov.ar/ESCUELA_JUDICIAL/boletin informativo/NotaDraBramati.htm (*Expresiones explicadas*) 
http://www.geocities.com/peleitor/di...xpresiones.htm (Expresiones y correspondencias en distintos castellanos) 
http://www.kidlink.org/spanish/proye...iccio-pal.html (Expresiones cotidianas y correspondencias en distintos castellanos 
http://www.bocateca.com/diccionario (*expresiones coloquiales*) 
http://www.coloquialmente.com/terminos_a (*Expresiones coloquiales*) 
http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/flxcardona/f_hechas_1.htm (*Frases hechas)* 
http://friguron.dyndns.org/frases_hechas/frases_eh.html(*Frases hechas*) 
http://usuarios.lycos.es/caselmolino/nominal_a.htm (*modismos españoles *explicados) 
*Refranes*

http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/averroes/~41009251/Refranes.htm (España. Por temas, sin explicaciones pero muy completo)
http://www.esacademic.com/contents.nsf/sp_sp_dichos_refranes/ 
http://iesaugustobriga.juntaextremadura.net/memoria/REFRANES.htm 
http://www.pasoslargos.com/historico/refranes.htm#refranes del campo  (*Refranes del campo*: tiempo, meses, animales...) 
http://azuel00.zobyhost.com/dichos, refranes y creencias/refranes.html  (*Refranes del campo*: tiempo, meses, animales...) 
http://elrefranero.iespana.es/index.php(*Refranero español*) 
http://hombrerefranero.blogspot.com/  (*Refranes explicados*. Blog) 
http://www.belcart.com/belcart_es/de... dichos.html (*+ explicaciones*) 
http://www.ciudad-real.es/varios/dichos/a.php 
http://refranes.dechile.net/ (*Chile*) 
http://www.revistalamision.es.tl/Refranes-y-dichos.htm  (*Chile*) 
http://www.elpelao.com/letras/cat2.html(*Dichos y refranes explicados*)
 
http://www.guiascostarica.com/pueblo/refranes.html (*Costa Rica*) 
http://refranerocastellano.com/index.html (*Español temático)*  
http://www.maullidosyronroneos.com/influencias/lengua/refranes/ (*Gatos)* 
http://www.paestarporaqui.com/refran...raneromayo.asp (*Mayo. *Climático) ? 
http://www.academia.org.mx/refranero.php  (refranero *mexicano *explicado) 
*Varios*

http://www.funjdiaz.net/folklore/07ficha.cfm?id=1157 (*Coloquialismos vallisoletanos*) 
http://www.iac.es/galeria/westend/guanye.html (*Expresiones y giros meridionales de España*) 
http://www.enluque.es/paginas/hemeroteca/frases-expresiones.htm  (*Andalucía*. Luque. Explicadas) 
http://profesionales.recol.es/apm/gcalvo/palabras.htm  (*Pajares de la Lampreana*) 
http://club.telepolis.com/Latiniando/latin.htm (*Expresiones latinas */ *latinismos*) 
http://www.1de3.com/portal/modules.p..._content&eid=1 (*Giros lingüísticos*) 
http://www.insulton.es/dict.php?lletra=a (*Insultos*) 
http://www.1de3.com/portal/modules.p...ms&eid=2&ltr=A (*Palabros*: palabras que pueden lleva a engaño)
 
http://muybueno.homestead.com/files/newindex.htm(Algunos *Piropos *en el tercer párrafo del enlace "lenguaje") 
Vuelta a la lista​


----------



## Paquita

revisado enero del 2009

*FAUNA* 

Fauna ibérica

*aves y pájaros*


http://www.mumm.ac.be/~serge/birds/home_es.html 
http://www.internatura.org/anuario/indice.html (Anuario ornitológico *valenciano*: nombre en castellano, valenciano y latín)
 
http://www.fundaciondoctordepando.com/GLOSARIOS%20y%20VOCABULARIOS/Zoolog%EDa-58-CETRER%CDA.htm  (*Cetrería*) 
http://www.aic.uva.es/vocabulario/voces.html (*Cetrería*) 
http://www.gochile.cl/spa/guide/ChileFloraFauna/Birds.asp (*Chile*) 
http://www.avesdechile.cl/ (*Chile*) 
http://www.pajaricos.es/ (*España*) 
*caballos*


http://www.galeon.com/cabrera2/index.htm 
http://www.tierradegauchos.com/El%20...llos/index.htm *(*+* su pelaje) * 
http://www.agrobit.com/Info_tecnica/Ganaderia/Prodequi/GA000007pd.htm  (*pelaje*) 
http://caballospastoreo.galeon.com/enlaces756178.html 
http://www.fundaciondoctordepando.c...ularios/Zoolog%EDa-16-Caballos-T%C9RMINOS.htm 
http://www.equinos.com.ar/equinosweb/articulos/glosarioAC.html (Términos ecuestres) 
*insectos* 


http://entomologia.net/diccion1.htm#caranino (con correspondencia en varios países, algunos con fotos) 
http://www.geocities.com/biodiversid.../glosario3.htm 
*perros*


http://www.gestioncanina.com/todo-perros/diccionario-de-terminos-caninos.php 
http://www.perrilandia.com/index.htm (*Razas*) 
*otros mamíferos*


http://home.datacomm.ch/kerguelen/mu....html#glosario (*Murciélagos*) 
*peces y mariscos
*

http://www.geocities.com/biodiversidadchile/glosario2.htm *(mariscos)* 
http://www.geocities.com/biodiversid.../glosario2.htm (*Ictiología*) 
*varios*


http://www.profesorenlinea.cl/swf/l...profesorenlinea.cl/Ciencias/AnimalesVoces.htm (*Voces*) 
http://www.fuenterrebollo.com/indiceanimales.html (Fotos de animales diversos) 
http://www.cites.org/esp/resources/terms/glossary.shtml (*CITES*. *Animales y especies en extinción*) 
http://www.irdecaza.com/cazamenor/esp_cineg/E_CINE.HTM (*Especies cinegéticas*) 
http://www.surdelsur.com/flora/bioge...ario/glzoo.htm (*Fauna argentina*. Sin definiciones pero con los nombres en latín. Muy útil para encontrar las correspondencias) 
http://www.gochile.cl/spa/guide/ChileFloraFauna/fauna.asp (*Fauna de Chile*) 
http://www3.unileon.es/dp/dfh/SEL/actas/Torres_JC.pdf  (*Toros*) 
http://roble.pntic.mec.es/~msanto1/ortografia/onomato.htm (*verbos de los gritos* de animales) 
http://www.reptiles.com.es/glosarioveterinario.htm (*Veterinario*) 
http://www.reptiles.com.es/glosarioalimentovivo.htm (*Veterinario *para *reptiles*) 
*
FILATELIA y NUMISMÁTICA* 

http://www.tesorillo.com/roma/1glosario.htm (*Numismática antigua*) 
http://www.fuenterrebollo.com/faqs-n...ario/menu.html (*Numismática*) 
http://monedasdevenezuela.net/Varios...o/glosario.htm (*Numismática venezolana*) 
http://www.museonacional.gov.co/glos...umismatica.pdf (*Numismática colombiana*, con fotos, pdf) 
http://www.bolivian.com/cnm/glosar.html (*numismática boliviana)* 
http://personales.ya.com/numisma/Glosario.htm 
*
FILOSOFÍA* 

http://www.cossio.net/el_centro/depa...iccio_Filo.pdf (PDF) 
http://www.filosofia.org/filomat/dfalf.htm (*alfabético*) 
http://www.filosofia.org/filomat/ (por *ideas*) 
http://www.filosofia.net/materiales/rec/glosario.htm (*Conceptos filosóficos*)
 
http://tododeiure.atspace.com/filosofico.htm (*Filosofía* argentino) 
http://www.ferratermora.org/ency_filosofo.html
 
http://www.fobias.net/A (*Fobias*) 
http://www.e-torredebabel.com/Historia-de-la-filosofia/Filosofiamedievalymoderna/SantoTomas/Fe.htm* (Medieval: Santo Tomás)* 
Vuelta a la lista​


----------



## Paquita

revisado enero del 2009

*FOTOGRAFÍA-CINE-VÍDEO- TELEVISIÓN* 

*Cine*


http://www.quesabesde.com/camdig/glosario.asp?id=A
http://recursos.cnice.mec.es/media/c...osariogen.html
http://victorian.fortunecity.com/mus...ccionario.html
http://www.xtec.es/~xripoll/glosario.htm
http://www.comohacercine.com/glosario_tecnico_A.php
http://www.uhu.es/cine.educacion/cineyeducacion/lenguajecine.htm (por temas)
http://www.mibutacavip.com/cms.php?id_cms=37 
*Fotografía*


http://www.expofoto.com/diccionario/indice.htm
http://www.zonagratuita.com/curiosid...tografia/A.htm
http://www.motivarte.com/diccionario.htm
http://www.terra.com/arte/articulo/html/art9476.htm
http://www.olympus.es/consumer/208_1010.htm 

http://www.quesabesde.com/camdig/glosario.asp?id=A (*C**ámaras digitales y fotografía)*
http://pwp.etb.net.co/gehernandez/La%20C%E1mara%20Fotogr%E1fica.htm *(Componentes de una cámara fotográfica)
*
http://www.fotonostra.com/glosario/index.htm (*Fotografía y diseño gráfico*)
*Televisión*



http://recursos.cnice.mec.es/media/television/extras/glosariogen.html
http://productiontv.pbwiki.com/Glosario (*Producción *)
http://www.televisiondigital.es/Herramientas/Glosario/ (*Televisión Digital Terrestre*, Gobierno de España)
http://www.uned.es/ntedu/espanol/master/segundo/modulos/taller-virtual-de-television/paz.pdf (*Léxico y profesiones*)
*Video y Audiovisual*


http://pobladores.lycos.es/channels/...e_video/area/2 (*Anglicismos *de video explicados en español)
http://www.uca.edu.sv/deptos/letras/sitio_pers/fcaum/documentos/pav/glosario.pdf (lenguaje audiovisual)
http://www.gummadrid.es/tutoriales/manual_fcp.pdf (*Edición* de Vídeo)
 *Otros*

http://www.upv.es/laboluz/glosario/index.htm (*Luz*)

*FUNCIÓN PÚBLICA* 

http://infojobs.mad.es/glosario.asp (*Administrativo*)
http://www.gobcantabria.es/portal/page?_pageid=100,1886414&_dad=interportal&_schema=INTERPORTAL (*Administrativo*. Gob. Cantábria)

http://www.businesscol.com/productos/glosarios/administrativo/glosario_administrativo_x.html (*Administrativo*)
http://www.sre.gob.mx/acerca/glosario/ (*Diplomático*. México)
http://www.cddhcu.gob.mx/bibliot/pub...ur/diccion.htm (*Términos parlamentarios*. México)
http://europa.eu/scadplus/glossary/index_es.htm (*UE*)
http://www.carm.es/neweb2/servlet/in...&RASTRO=c764$m (*UE*)
http://europa.eu/abc/eurojargon/index_es.htm (Jerga de la *UE*)
Vuelta a la lista​


----------



## Paquita

? indica posibles problemas de conexión; revisado enero del 2009


*GENÉTICA* 

http://www.geocities.com/~maorera/hglaes2n.htm 
http://www.zonagratuita.com/curiosid...Genetica/A.htm 
http://www.ua.es/fgm/divgen/genetica...es/diction.htm ? 
http://www2.udec.cl/~digentox/glosario/glosario2.htm (*Genotoxicología*) 
*
GENTILICIOS*


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_de_gentilicios_ordenada_por_topónimo 
 http://lema.rae.es/dpd/apendices/apendice5.html 
*
GEOGRAFÍA, GEOLOGÍA, GEOMORFOLOGÍA* 

*Geografía*


http://www.ign.es/ign/es/IGN/ane_glosario.jsp (del Instituto Geográfico Nacional. España) 
 http://www.fomento.es/NR/rdonlyres/9D6C7C9B-0E58-42B4-81A1-F70508073DB7/28709/NormasToponimiaparaMTN25.pdf (Abreviaturas. PDF. P. 71) 
http://www.hyparion.com/web/dicciona.../geografia.htm 
http://club.telepolis.com/geografo/indice.htm 
http://www.geografoscantabria.org/in...atid=78&page=1 (*Física *y* humana*) 
http://www.wikilengua.org/index.php/Glosario_del_tiempo_(atmosférico)  (*Glosario del tiempo atmosférico*) 
http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/averr.../glosario_geo/ (PDF) ? 
*Geología y minería*


http://www.icog.es/_portal/glosario/sp_res_abc.asp?letra=e (Colegio Oficial de Geólogos. España) 
http://plata.uda.cl/minas/apuntes/Ge...l/ggindice.htm 
http://www2.fiu.edu/~longoria/sisterre/secIV-1-tx.html 
http://www.pdvsa.com/lexico/museo/fosiles/glosario.htm (*Fósiles*) 
http://www.avizora.com/mensajes_del_...tml#variedades (*Gemas*) 
http://espanol.geocities.com/mi_llal...cionario/a.htm (*Minería*, Bolivia) 
http://www.naturascope.com/microscopio petrografico/index.html (*Rocas igneas*) 
 *Varios*

http://www.hyparion.com/web/dicciona...astronomia.htm (*Astronomía*) 
http://www.hyparion.com/web/dicciona...artografia.htm (*Cartografía*) 
http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/averr...eografia8.html (*Geomorfología general*) 
http://www.ign.es/ign/es/IGN/ane_glosario.jsp (*Cartografía*. Instituto Geográfico Nacional. España) 
http://www.montipedia.com/glosario.htm (*Montaña*) 
http://www.unasolucionquiero.com/tam_2006/diccionario/ (*Montaña*) 
http://www.hyparion.com/web/dicciona...s/muntanya.htm (*Montaña*) 
http://www.hyparion.com/web/dicciona.../toponimos.htm (Índice de *toponimos*) 
http://www.hyparion.com/web/dicciona.../desiertos.htm (*Zonas áridas*) 
Vuelta a la lista​


----------



## Paquita

? = indica posibles problemas de conexión; revisado enero del 2009

*HERÁLDICA*

http://www.armoria.info/index.php
*HISTORIA*

http://www.tesorillo.com/otras/peseta.pdf  (Historia de la peseta. PDF)

*La Alhambra
*

http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/averroes/recursos_informaticos/andared01/alhambra/glosario.htm
* 
Edad Media*


http://www.naturayeducacion.com/castillos/glosario/glosario.asp?letra=a&tipo=
http://www.naturayeducacion.com/castillos/armas_totales/armaduras_mallas/armeria_armaduras.asp (*Armaduras*)
http://www.vallenajerilla.com/berceo/gonzalezbachiller/florariojanamedieval.htm (*Flora y agricultura*)
http://www.tesorillo.com/otras/medievales.htm  (*Moneda*)
http://www.fuenterrebollo.com/MonedasPrecios/medievales.html (*Monedas y Precios*)
http://www.arecetas.com/medievales/index.html (*Recetas de cocina*)
http://www.naturayeducacion.com/castillos/armas_totales/yelmos/armeria_yelmos.asp (*Yelmos*)
*Guerra Civil española*


http://www.rojoyazul.net/miscelanea/diccionario.htm#o
*HOGAR*


http://lingua.cc.sophia.ac.jp/varilex/php-atlas/lista3.php?search_fd3=casa (Todo lo relacionado con el hogar. *España y América*. Clicando en el nº de referencia se accede a las distintas formas de decirlo.)
*INFORMÁTICA*

http://jamillan.com/v_index.htm
http://usuarios.lycos.es/Resve/diccioninform.htm
http://www.csi.map.es/csi/silice/glosa1.html (*CSI*)
http://www.elpomeloradiactivo.com/we...sary&Itemid=59 (*Diseño gráfico y publicidad*)
http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Foru.../glosario.html (*Electrónica *y *telecomunicaciones*)
http://www.glosariografico.com/ (*Grafismo*)
http://www.grupoimpresor.com/servicios.htm (*Impresión*)
https://www.agpd.es/index.php?idSeccion=541 (*Internet *y *SPAM*. Gob. de Esp.) ?
http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/.../glosario.html (*+ Internet*)
http://www.uco.es/ccc/glosario/glosario.html (*Internet*)
http://www.jamillan.com/v_index.htm#A (*Ordenadores e Internet*. También en inglés)
http://www.redaccionvirtual.com/reda...io/default.asp (*Redes*) ?
http://www.virusprot.com/Glosarioc.html (*seguridad*)
http://www.optize.es/servlet/RdServlet?fwd=glossary (*Siglas comunes*)
http://www.gobcantabria.es/portal/pa...ma=INTERPORTAL (*Técnico*)
http://www.aulaclic.es/index.htm (*Tutoriales *word, powerpoint etc)
http://securityresponse1.symantec.co...-glossary.html (*Virus*)
*INGENIERÍA*

http://diccionario.raing.es/es
*
INMOBILIARIA*

http://www.univial.es/diccionario/te....asp?termino=a (*Inmobiliaria*)
http://madridinmobiliariamadrid.es/secciones/Diccionarios+Técnico+de+inmobiliarias
*
INSTITUCIONES*

http://www.monografias.com/trabajos3...cerrado2.shtml (*Órdenes en el ejército*)
http://www.cddhcu.gob.mx/bibliot/pub...ur/diccion.htm (*Parlamento*)
http://www1.universia.net/CatalogaXXI/pub/ir.asp?IdURL=37000&IDC=10010&IDP=CL&IDI=1(*Parlamentarios*)
http://dma.jrc.it/DecisionSupport/GlossaryEs.html#1 (*Protección civil* multilingüe; *desastres)*
Vuelta a la lista​


----------



## Paquita

?= indica un posible problema de conexión; revisado enero del 2009

*JOYERÍA*

http://www.raulybarra.com/notijoya/archivosnotijoya7/7glosario_joyeria.htm 
http://www.munozarce.com/laplata/glosario.htm (*Plata*) 

*JUEGOS / OCIO* 

http://www.acanomas.com/Biblioteca.htm (varios juegos y entretenimientos; naipes; reglamentos de juegos...; muy completo) 
http://lingua.cc.sophia.ac.jp/varilex/php-atlas/lista3.php?search_fd3=juego (Juegos. España y América) 
http://canal-h.net/webs/rguerrero001/Diccionario.htm (*Ajedrez*) 
http://www.zonagratuita.com/curiosid...Apuestas/A.htm (*Apuestas*) 
http://www.jugabingoenlinea.com/glosario-de-terminos-de-bingo-en-linea.html (*Bingo*) 
http://www.pacosden.8k.com/reglas/re...oglosario.html (*Dominó*) 
http://usuarios.lycos.es/ashe/paginas/mus.htm#voca (*Mus*)
 
http://www.pinballhispano.net/pinbal...p_glosario.htm (*Pinball*)
 
http://roble.pntic.mec.es/~fromer2/soto/pasado/juegos.htm  (*Tradicionales*) 
*
LIBROS y EDICIÓN* 

http://www.correctordetextos.com/signos.htm (*Corrección de textos)* 
http://www.tsedi.com/glosario/ (*Edición*) 
http://www.letbooks.com/spanish/ParaTenerEnCuenta/abecedario.asp (*Encuadernación*) 
http://www.adabi-ac.org/glosarios/glosario_libro_antiguo.html (*Libro antiguo*) 
http://es.letrag.com/glosario.php (*Tipografía*) 
http://www.mipagina.cantv.net/tipoin.../glosario.html (*Tipografía*) 
http://www.texytipografia.com/typo.html (*Tipografía*) 
*
LITERATURA *


http://www.swarthmore.edu/Humanities...1/glosario.htm 
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/html/glosario.htm 
http://www.desocupadolector.net/glosarios/index.php?a=term&d=3&t=1134 
http://www.ensayistas.org/identidad/terminologia/ 
http://www.casaxelaju.com/literature/glosario.htm 
http://www.trazegnies.arrakis.es/indexdi1.html 
http://faculty.washington.edu/petersen/321/narrtrms.htm 
http://mayores.uji.es/proyectos/proyectos/argot.pdf  (*argot* en la literatura española) 
http://www.ciencia-ficcion.com/glosario/index.html  (*Ciencia ficción*)
 
http://www.fauno.com/glosario/glosario_comic_art.php (*Cómic*) 
http://lingua.cc.sophia.ac.jp/varilex/php-atlas/lista3.php?search_fd3=ocio (Aparte de tres expresiones sobre el hotel, la lista va de las *distintas formas de llamar un comics en España y América*) 
http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:vja1LS3zg0gJ:www.santiagoapostol.net/lengua/textosbach1/GENEROS Y RECURSOS LITERARIOS.doc+nieve%2Bléxico&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=271&gl=es&lr=lang_es&client=firefox-a  (*Figuras*/*recursos *literarios) 
Figuras estilísticas. 
Diccionario de tropos y figuras retóricas  *(figuras retóricas)*
 http://www.retoricas.com/2009/06/principales-figuras-retoricas.html*  (Figuras retóricas)* 
http://www.sil.org/mexico/ling/glosa...e-Glosario.htm (*Lingüística*) 
http://www.desocupadolector.net/glosarios/index.php?a=list&d=4 (*Narratología Novela y cuento*) 
Glosario de términos lingüísticos  (*Términos lingüísticos*. RAE) 
*Otros*

http://www.swarthmore.edu/Humanities...literarias.htm (*Corrientes literarias*)
 
http://users.otenet.gr/~leonor/INTERJE.htm (*Interjecciones*) 
http://es.wiktionary.org/wiki/Catego...Interjecciones (*Interjecciones*) 
http://publications.europa.eu/code/e...000.htm#tirese (*Libro de estilo interinstitucional de la UE*) 
http://www.um.es/lenlited/pdfs/02a-5 glosario.pdf (*Literatura*. PDF) 
http://roble.pntic.mec.es/~msanto1/ortografia/onomato.htm (*Verbos de los gritos* de animales) 
*
Vocabulario de algunas obras*


http://publicacions.iec.cat/repository/pdf/00000015/00000085.pdf (*Alfonso el sabio*. Estudio, no es léxico) 
http://es.wikisource.org/wiki/Libro_de_Buen_Amor-glosario-A  (*Arcipreste de Hita*. *Libro del buen amor*) 
http://whttp://www.desocupadolector.net/glosarios/index.php?a=list&d=6 (*Doña Perfecta*, Galdós) 
ww.cervantesvirtual.com/servlet/SirveObras/12819413226719384543435/index.htm (*El Quijote*, Miguel de Cervantes) 
http://mgarci.aas.duke.edu/cibertextos/CERVANTES-MD/DON-QUIJOTE/  (Pinchar en la columna de la derecha sobre: Vocabulario especial) 
http://www.catedramdelibes.com/glosario.html  (Miguel *Delibes*) 
http://www.lllf.uam.es/clg8/actas/pdf/paperCLG36.pdf  (Miguel *Delibes*. Términos cinegéticos) 
http://www.uv.es/~ivorra/Gongora/Gongora.htm  (*Góngora*) 
http://www.vallenajerilla.com/berceo/vocabulario.htm  (*Gonzalo de Berceo*) 
http://www.desocupadolector.net/glosarios/index.php?a=list&d=2 (*La Regenta, *Leopoldo Alas "Clarín") 
http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/aus/guias/nancy_1.htm  (*Ramón José Sender*, La tesis de Nancy) 
http://linkario.no.sapo.pt/livros/Luces_de_Bohemia_glosario.pdf  (Valle Inclán. *Luces de Bohemia*) 
http://www.desocupadolector.net/glosarios/index.php?a=list&d=5 (*Lazarillo de Tormes*, Anónimo) 
>>> lingüística : gramática
>>> rimas
Vuelta a la lista​


----------



## Paquita

? = indica posibles problemas de conexión ; revisado enero del 2009

*MATEMÁTICAS* 

http://mismates.sanrod.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=categories&id=98&Itemid=560  
http://mit.ocw.universia.net/18.06/f...s/glossary.pdf (*Álgebra lineal*. PDF) 
http://www.keypress.com/Documents/dg...io_Espanol.pdf (*Geometría*. PDF) 
http://www.cortland.edu/flteach/stats/glos-sp.html (*Estadísticas*) 
http://www.elconjugador.com/esnombre.php (*Escribir los números*) 
*
MATERIALES* 

http://www.tododecarton.com.mx/glosario.php (*Cartón*) 
http://www.ciccp.es/ImgWeb/Castilla%20y%20Leon/Mis%20documentos/Glosario%20Cemento-Hormigon%20(Espa%C3%B1ol-Ingles).pdf (*Cemento y hormigón*) 
http://www.xtec.es/~aromero8/pagina70.htm (*Cerámica*) 
http://www.ceramica.info/glosario.htm (*Cerámica*) 
http://www.cueronet.com/glosario/glosarioa.htm (*Cuero*) 
http://www.ccnphawaii.com/glossary.es.htm (*Jabón*) 
http://www.zonagratuita.com/curiosid...icMadera/A.htm (*Madera*) 
http://asturtalla.cjb.net/ (*Madera*) 
http://books.google.es/books?id=tmY...&ved=0CCgQ6AEwBA#v=snippet&q=tronzado&f=false (*Madera*) 
http://www.montes.upm.es/Dptos/DptoSilvopascicultura/Edafologia/guia/Glosario/indice.html (*Minerales y piedras*) 
http://www.plenco.com/plenco_process...ish/sect21.htm (*Moldeo termoendurecido*) ? 
http://www.torrasdistribucion.com/TP...osario/A/a.htm (*Papel*) 
http://www.papelnet.cl/ayuda/glosario.htm (*Papel*) 
http://www.eumed.net/cursecon/dic/glos-plasticos.htm (*Plásticos*) 
http://www.calatrava-orfebre.com.ar/e.html (*Platería*) 
http://museovidrio.vto.com/iglo.htm (*Vidrio*) 
Vuelta a la lista​


----------



## Paquita

? = indica posibles problemas de conexión; revisado enero del 2009

*MEDICINA Y FARMACIA I* 

*Generales *

http://www.iqb.es/diccio/diccio1.htm (Diccionario enciclopédico)
http://www.akademisyen.com/egitim/spanishdicindex.asp
http://www.diccionario-medico.com.ar/letraa-c-762.html
http://hipocrates.tripod.com/biblio.htm
http://www.zonagratuita.com/curiosidades/medico/A.htm
http://www.buenasalud.com/dic/
http://w3.cnice.mec.es/oecd/dataoecd/8/7/glosario.htm
http://users.ugent.be/~rvdstich/eugloss/ES/lijst.html (+ correspondencia con sus términos médicos: multilingual)
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/s...yclopedia.html (Enciclopedia médica con ilustraciones)

http://www.iqb.es/diccio/f/fe.htm (Ilustrado )
http://www.dicciomed.es/php/diccio.php (*Etimológico *de medicina)
http://www.elalmanaque.com/Medicina/indice1.htm (+* salud*)

*Anatomía*


http://www.infovisual.info/01/pano_es.html  (*Cuerpo humano*. Dic. visual)
*Angiología*


http://www.unav.es/cdb/dhblexico.html
 *Biología*


http://www.unav.es/cdb/dhblexico.html (*Bioética*)
http://www.biorom.uma.es/contenido/Glosario/ (*Bioquímica* y *biología molecular*. EN>>ES)
*Cancerología - Oncología*


http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cach...o_del_cancer.pdf+glosario&hl=fr&ct=clnk&cd=23
http://www.cancerinfo.es/glosario.php
http://www.seom.org/seomcms/images/stories/recursos/infopublico/diccioncologico/glosario.pdf 

http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S04443 (*Piel*)
*Cardiología*


http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S03345 
*Cirurgía*


http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S04496 (*Cuidado cirúrgico*)
http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S04013 (*Ortopédica*)
http://www.medicosecuador.com/espanol/terminologia_medica.htm#CIRUGIA PLASTICA (*Plástica*)
http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S04214 (*Plástica*)
*Dermatología*


http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S03407
  La piel de la A a la Z
*Diagnóstico y Ensayos clínicos*


www.abbottdiagnostics.es/glos...io.asp?letra=A (*Diagnóstico*)
http://www.imim.es/media/upload/arxius/terminologia.pdf (*Ensayos*)
*Discapacidad y Rehabilitación*


http://www.discapnet.es/Discapnet/Castellano/Glosario/default.htm *(Discapacidad*)
http://www.med.univ-rennes1.fr/iidris/ (*Readaptación*)
http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S04255 
http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S03242 (*Trastornos Huesos*)
http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S04470 (*Trastornos Columna vertebral, hombros y pelvis*)
*Endocrinología*


http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S03526 
http://diabetes.niddk.nih.gov/spanish/pubs/dictionary/ (*Diabetes*)
http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S03457 (*Diabetes*)
http://www.eurodile.org/index2.htm (*Diabetes*)
 *Enfermedades y patologías*


http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S03139 (*Alergias y asma)*
http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S03491* (Aparato digestivo)*
http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S03213 *(Hematología, Sangre)
*
http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S03763 *(Hígado, Bilis, Pancreas)
*
http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S03720* (Infecciosas)
*
http://www.jmcprl.net/GLOSARIO/ENFER...D%20SOCIAL.htm (*Enfermedad profesional* +* SS*)
http://www.legionela.info/glosario/glosariolegio.htm (*Legionella*)
http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S03606 (*Medioambientales*)
http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S04054 (*Patología*)
http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S04537 (*Precauciones para el  viajero*)
http://www.cdc.gov/spanish/az/a.html (*Prevención de enfermedades*)

http://www.rettsyndrome.org.es/informacion/diccionario/index.html (*Síndrome de Rett*)
*Enfermería*


http://www.bomberosesquina.org.ar/cap3.htm  (*Vendajes*)
http://www.proteccioncivil.es/es/DG...logo/carpeta02/carpeta24/vademecum/vade01.htm (Protección civil. *Primeros auxilios y más glosarios relacvionados con emergencias*)
http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S03936 (*Emergencias no-traumáticas*)
 *Farmacia-Medicamentos*


http://www.agemed.es/actividad/sgIns...3-glosario.pdf (*M**edicamentos*)
http://www.aids-sida.org/medicam-indice.html (*medicamentos *para el *SIDA*)


Vuelta a la lista​


----------



## Paquita

? = indica posibles problemas de conexión; revisado enero del 2009

*MEDICINA Y FARMACIA* *II*

*Fonatría*


http://www.foniatriaonline.com/diccionario.htm
*Geriatría*


http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S03696 
*Ginecología- Maternidad*

http://healthlibrary.epnet.com/GetCo...hunkiid=217126 (*embarazo */*parto*) ?
http://www.sharpenespanol.com/health...?pageid=P04317 (*embarazo */ *parto*)
http://www.medicosecuador.com/espanol/terminologia_medica.htm#GINECOLOGIA (*Ginecología*)
http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S03655 (*Ginecología*)
http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S03266 (*Salud del seno*)
http://www.aibarra.org/Neonatologia/Diccionario/ (*Neonatología)*
http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S04621 *(Salud de mujeres)
*
 *Maquinaria médica*


http://www.hp.com/latam/co/hogar/recomendador/0204_glosario_escaner.html (*escáner*)
http://medirad.awardspace.com/glosario.htm (*Protección radiológica*)
http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S04383 (*Radiología*)
*Medicina complementaria y alternativa*


http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S03303 
 *Medicina Legal (Forense)*


http://www.mednet.org.uy/dml/bibliog...iojuridico.htm* (Medicina legal*)
 *Microbiología-Virología*


http://web.usal.es/~joegas/GLOSARIO.htm (*Microbiología*)
http://www.pmsida.com/paginas/glosario.htm (*Sida*)
http://www.biologia.edu.ar/virologia/glosario.htm (*Virología*) 

*Neumología*


http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S04411
 *Neurología*


http://www.lexicografo.com/ (*Neurología y Salud Mental*)
http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S03874 (*Trastornos del Sistema Nervioso*)
*Nutrición*


http://www.saludmed.com/Salud/Nutricion/N-Glosar.html
http://www.medicosecuador.com/espanol/terminologia_medica.htm#NUTRICION 

http://www.food-info.net/es/vita/water.htm (*Vitaminas Hidrosolubles*)
http://www.food-info.net/es/vita/fat.htm (*Vitaminas Liposolubles*)
*Odontología*


http://www.iqb.es/odonto/atlas/glosario/glosaa.htm ( ES>>EN)
http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S03978
*Oftalmología*

http://www.zonagratuita.com/curiosid...lmologia/A.htm
http://www.oftalmologia.org.mx/glosario.html (*Anatomía ocular*)
http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S03625 (*Cuidado del ojo*)
*Otorrinolaringología*


http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S03569
*Pediatría*


http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S04115
 *Psicología-Psiquiatría
*

http://www.psicoactiva.com/diccio/diccio_a.htm
http://www.conpsicologia.net/diccionario

http://www.psicoactiva.com/info/complejos.htm (*Complejos*)
http://www.apocatastasis.com/fobias-diccionario.php (*Fobias*)
http://www.psicoactiva.com/info/fobias.htm (*Fobias*
http://www.psicoactiva.com/info/manias.htm (*Manías*)
http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S03847 (*Trastornos*)
*Reumatología*


http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S03177
 *Sexología*


http://www.e-sexologia.com/glosario/glosinicial.htm
 *Toxicología*


http://www.uv.es/aetoxweb/info/glosater/glosater.or.html
http://www.proteccioncivil.es/es/DGPCE/Informacion_y_documentacion/catalogo/carpeta02/carpeta24/vademecum/vdm02525.htm 
http://mural.uv.es/yoquipla/lexico.htm  (*Drogas*)
*Urología*


http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S04576
http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S04358 (*Próstata*)
http://www.uchospitals.edu/online-library/content=S03791 (*Salud de hombres*)
 
Vuelta a la lista​


----------



## Paquita

? indica posibles problemas de conexión; revisado enero del 2009

*MEDIOAMBIENTE - ECOLOGÍA* 



http://www.almediam.org/Diccionario%20ecologico/diccionario_001.htm
*Agua*


http://aca-web.gencat.cat/aca/appma...abel=P1211454461208200805645&profileLocale=es
http://www.aquapurificacion.com/glosario-del-agua.htm
http://www.aguamarket.com/diccionario/
http://www.bonatura.com/terminos.htm
http://www.aqua-latina.info/spanisch/lexikon/

http://www.lenntech.com/espanol/glosario-agua.htm
http://www.termcat.cat/dicci/hivern/contingut/alfabetic/pral_a_es.html  (Nieve. Traducción al francés)
http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/medioambiente/web/Bloques_Tematicos/Estado_Y_Calidad_De_Los_Recursos_Naturales/Agua_Continentales/Agencia_Andaluza_Agua/Sequia/Gestion_agua_y_sequia/glosario.pdf (*Sequía*)
*Fuego/ incendios*


http://www2.medioambiente.gov.ar/pnmf/glosario/default.asp
http://emergencias.euskadi.net/AyudaFichas/html/glosario.html
*Medio ambiente*

http://indigenas.ecoportal.net/content/view/full/169
http://www.zonagratuita.com/curiosid...Ecologia/A.htm
http://www.ecotropia.com/glosario.htm (*Ciencias ambientales*)
http://www.esi.unav.es/asignaturas/ecologia/Hipertexto/00General/Glosario.html (*Ciencias de la tierra y medio ambiente*) ?
http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/medio...o2=&num_fila=0 (*Ecología*. Pág. el gob. de Andalucía) ?
*Otros*


http://www.greenfacts.org/es/cambio-...s/glossary.htm (*Cambio climático*)
http://www.laneta.apc.org/emis/docs/dic.htm (*C**ontaminación*)
http://www.directemar.cl/spmaa/maa-ES/glosario.htm (*Contaminación marina y acuática*)

http://habitat.aq.upm.es/boletin/n2/n2glosar.html (*reciclaje*)
http://www.cricyt.edu.ar/lahv/xoops/...p?categoryID=2 (*Sustentabilidad*)
http://www.uv.es/aetoxweb/info/glosater/glosater.or.html (*Toxicología)*
*
MEDIOS DE COMUNICACIÓN* 

http://recursos.cnice.mec.es/media/p...osariogen.html (*Prensa*)
http://recursos.cnice.mec.es/media/p...osariogen.html (*Publicidad*)
http://recursos.cnice.mec.es/media/radio/glosario.html (*Radio*)
http://recursos.cnice.mec.es/media/t...osariogen.html (*Televisión*)
*
METEOROLOGÍA* 

http://nautica.parqueferial.com/apli...Info&id_sec=27 (pronóstico, boletines y *avisos meteorológicos*, equivalencia en EN)
http://www.aemet.es/es/divulgacion/maritima/detalles/06.Glosario_de_terminos  (*Marítima*)
http://www.sitiosespana.com/diccionarios/METEOROLOGIA/c.htm
http://www.hyparion.com/web/diccionari/dics/meteo.htm
http://bor.larioja.org/meteorologia/otros_contenidos/lexico_meteorologico.htm

http://www.rinamed.net/docs/prof/inundaciones_2003/Archivos%20comunes/LexicoMeteorologico.htm

http://www.dicciomet.com/
http://www.tutiempo.net/silvia_laroc...iccionario.htm
http://www.atmosfera.cl/HTML/glosario/glosario.htm (Chile)
http://www.meteorologia.com.uy/glosario.htm (Uruguay)
http://www.documentarte.com/html/au_glosario1.phtml
http://www.zonagratuita.com/curiosid...icMeteorologia (*curiosidades*)
http://ram.meteored.com/numero37/arcaismos-lenguaje-meteorologico-popular.asp (vocabulario* popular* en relación con el tiempo) ?
Vuelta a la lista​


----------



## Paquita

? = indica posibles problemas de conexión; revisado enero del 2009

*MINERÍA*

http://www.ternium.com.mx/saladeprensa/glosario 
http://plataformaenergetica.org/obie/system/files/Glosario Minero.pdf 


*MODA*

http://www.diccionariodemoda.com/p.html 
http://www.modaweb.com/aula/glosario/r.htm  
http://modademoda.awardspace.com/confeccion/Primeros-pasos/contenidos.htm  (*Corte y confección*) 
http://bancoimagenes.isftic.mepsyd.es/  (*Punto en costura*. Fotos) 
http://www.manosmaravillosas.com/fotos/pop/materiales/puntos_ganchillo.htm  (*ganchillo*) 
http://www.bernat.com/abbreviationses/ (*P**unto y ganchillo, abreviaturas*) 
*
MÚSICA*


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categor...C3%ADa_musical (Wikipedia) 
http://lingua.cc.sophia.ac.jp/varilex/php-atlas/lista3.php?search_fd3=m%FAsica (Términos relacionados con la música. *España y América*) 
http://www.andalucia.org/flamenco/glosario/index.php?indice=0&amp;idioma=spa (*Flamenco*)* ?* 
http://www.sonykar.com/midi/glosario.htm#r(*Electrónica*) 
http://www.rasikananda-das.com.ar/glosario.php (*Hindú*) 
http://www.apoloybaco.com/GlosariodeJazz_a.htm (*Jazz ES-EN*) 
http://www.musicofpuertorico.com/ind.../glosario/a_f/ (*Puerto Rico*)
 
http://www.musicofpuertorico.com/ind.../glosario/a_f/ (*Puerto Rico*) 
http://www.historical-museum.org/fol...l/glossary.htm (*Sudamérica*) 
*Instrumentos
*

http://www.infovisual.info/04/pano_es.html  (Dic. visual)
 
http://www.pianomundo.com.ar/instrumentos/ 
 
http://www.canalok.com/musica/instrumentos/index.htm 
 

*Otros*

http://www.profesorenlinea.cl/swf/links/1y2.htm (*Canciones infantiles*. Ir a lenguaje y comunicación) 
http://audio.ya.com/ritmeando/id41.htm (*Música*) ? 
http://www.xtec.es/rtee/esp/teledmus/vocabulario/a.htm (*Musical sonoro*) 
http://www.weblaopera.com/primera.htm (*Ópera*) 
Vuelta a la lista​


----------



## Paquita

*NATURALEZA *
http://lingua.cc.sophia.ac.jp/varilex/php-atlas/lista3.php?search_fd3=naturaleza (Términos relacionados con la naturaleza. *Equivalencias España y América*)

*Árboles*


http://www.asturtalla.com/a.htm  
http://mipagina.euskaltel.es/ramonzubiaur/ceballos.html 
http://www.fuenterrebollo.com/Arboles/guia.html (Con fotos) 
http://www.zonagratuita.com/curiosid...estacion/A.htm (En "navegación" a la izquierda , hacer clic en "diccionarios gratis") 
http://www.arbolesornamentales.com/glosario.htm (*Ornamentales*)​ 
http://www.fao.org/docrep/V6530S/v6530s0e.htm#glosario *(**Silvicultura*. Documento de la FAO. En francés también) 
*
Botánica
*

http://www.unex.es/polen/LHB/indice.htm (con ilustraciones)
​ 
http://www.ecoaldea.com/plmd/plmd_castellano.htm#G (con sinónimos, algunos con traducción al francés) 
http://www.botanical-online.com/hojastipos.htm#spanishglossary.htm 
http://www.fundaciondoctordepando.c.../Nomenclatura%20Bot%E1nica-INTRODUCCI%D3N.htm(*Américas*. Nomenclatura) 
http://www.surdelsur.com/flora/bioge...osario/bot.htm (*Argentina.* Con nombres en latín. Muy útil para encontrar las correspondencias) 
*
Flora
*

http://www.gochile.cl/spa/guide/ChileFloraFauna/Flora.asp  (*Chile*) 
* 

Plantas y jardín*


http://www.infojardin.net/fichas/pla...inales-a-b.htm 
http://casapanza.com/plantas/plantas.htm (*Curativas*) 
 
http://www.unex.es/polen/LHB/glosario/glosario.htm (*Espermatófitos *con ilustraciones)​ 
http://fichas.infojardin.com/varieda...-altissima.htm (*Jardín*. Fichas detalladas) 
http://plantencyclo.free.fr/sp/cadre4b_gg.html (*Jardinería*) 
http://www.unavarra.es/servicio/herbario/htm/inicio.htm (*Malas hierbas*, U. de Navarra) 
http://www.plantasnet.com/ (*Medicinales *+ nombre latín) 
http://www.solonosotras.com/salud/dir-mednat.htm  (*Medicinales*)
 
 *
Varios*


http://cites.ecologie.gouv.fr/v1/pages/base.asp (*Agua*. Disponible en francés) 
http://library.thinkquest.org/04apr/00222/spanish/words1.htm  (*Agua*)
 
http://www.unp.edu.ar/museovirtual/A...s/GLOSARIO.HTM (*Algas*) 
http://www.fao.org/docrep/W3587E/w3587e03.htm#términos y definiciones fitosanitarios(*Fitosanitario*) 
http://www.cig.ensmp.fr/%7Ehubert/glu/HINDEST.HTM (*Hidrología. *Internacional ) 
http://espanol.weather.com/glossary/ (*Meteorología*) 
http://www.gratisweb.com/cdeea/glosario.htm (*Micología*) 
http://www.myas.info/catalogo/catalogo.php#  (*Micología*) 
Vuelta a la lista​


----------



## Paquita

*NAÚTICA* 

 
[*]http://www.nauticaymaquinas.es/glosario.asp?filtro=a (muy completo y técnico) 
[*]http://www.natureduca.com/tecno_glosnav_b01.php *(técnico naval cívico y militar)* 
[*]http://sanfernandoisla.galeon.com/carracatitu.htm 
[*]http://www.diccionarionautico.com/ 
[*]http://www.grecotour.com/veleros-grecia/terminologia-nautica.htm  
[*]http://www.larompiente.com/diccionario.asp 
[*]http://www.diccionarionautico.com/ 
[*]http://www.plenco.com/plenco_process...ish/sect21.htm
 
[*]http://personales.larural.es/mhuesca/DICCI.HTM 
[*]http://nautica.parqueferial.com/apli...Info&id_sec=14 (muy completo)
 
[*]http://www.diccionario-nautico.com.ar/ (muy completo) 
[*]http://www.alquiler-directo.com/alqu...o-nauticoC.htm (muy completo)
 
[*]http://www.canalmar.com/diccionario/...co.asp?letra=A 
[*]http://www.armada.cl/p4_armada_port/..._historia.html (Armada de *Chile*)  
http://www.xardesvives.com/calafates/ (*Construcción barcos de madera*: técnicas, herramientas...)
  
http://www.elportaldelosbarcos.com/s...id_submenu=341 (*Embarcaciones*. Tipos) 
http://www.zonagratuita.com/curiosidades/pesca/A.htm (+ *Pesca *) 
http://www.todoababor.es/vida_barcos/nav.htm  (Navío de línea / arboladura))
 
http://www.terra.es/personal/luisuxio/vocab.htm (*Nudos*) 
http://www.termisti.refer.org/data/vergues/index.htm (*Vergas*) 


*NUMISMÁTICA*

http://www.fuenterrebollo.com/numismatica.html 
http://www.telepolis.com/cgi-bin/web/DISTRITODOCVIEW?url=/coleccionismo/doc/numismatica/lexico.htm 
http://www.tesorillo.com/roma/1glosario.htm (*Numismática antigua*) 
http://www.smf.mx/boletin/Ene-98/articles/medidas.html (*Antiguas monedas iberoamericanas*) 


*ONOMATOPEYAS*

http://www.juegosdepalabras.com/onomato.htm 


*ORFEBRERÍA*

http://www.calatrava-orfebre.com.ar/glosario.html (Río de la plata) 




Vuelta a la lista​


----------



## Paquita

*PERIODISMO* 

http://estudiantes.elpais.es/libroestilo/central_diccionario_01.htm (diccionario de El País = palabras, nombres propios, siglas extranjeras usadas en la prensa hispanófona, muy completo) 
http://www.avizora.com/glosarios/glo...smo_p_0003.htm (*Periodismo*) 
http://recursos.cnice.mec.es/media/p...osariogen.html (*Prensa*) 
http://www.saladeprensa.org/art501.htm#4  (*Prensa*) 
http://recursos.cnice.mec.es/media/radio/glosario.html (*Radio*) 
*
PERSONAS*


http://lingua.cc.sophia.ac.jp/varilex/php-atlas/lista3.php?search_fd3=persona (Distintas apelaciones de la personas. *España y América*) 
*
PESCA* 

http://omega.ilce.edu.mx:3000/sites/...htm/sec_18.htmP 
http://www.granpesca.com/diccionario/diccionario.html 
http://www.glosarium.com/term/aeaa5db1ae5eb0a75b,,xhtml 
http://omega.ilce.edu.mx:3000/sites/...htm/sec_18.htm 
http://www.terra.es/personal/luisuxio/vocab.htm (*Nudos*) 
http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agric...losarioae.html (*Política pesquera*) 
*
PROTECCIÓN CIVIL* 

http://www.proteccioncivil.es/es/DG...ird/ABCDesastres/glosario/inicio.htm#incendio 
http://www.seguridad.mendoza.gov.ar/defensacivil/defensalexico.html  (*Argentina*) 
http://www.proteccioncivil.org/vademecum/vdm02545.htm#D (+ *Emergencias*) 
http://www.proteccioncivil.org/vademecum/vdm0256da1.pdf (*Seguridad marítima*) 
http://www.tc.gc.ca/canutec/erggmu/p...iol%C3%B3gicos (*Material peligroso*) 
http://www.proteccioncivil.org/es/A...s_de_Defensa_y_Proteccion_Civil/glosario.html (*Protección y defensa civil*)
 
*
PSICOLOGÍA* 

http://www.psicoactiva.com/diccio/diccio_a.htm  
http://www.uned.es/49002/glosario.html (Psicología del aprendizaje) 
*PUBLICIDAD*


http://www.ugap.com/glosario/c.asp
http://ismarty.tv/web/wp-content/uploads/Glosario__IAB_marzo_2012.pdf  (Publicidad y *marketing digital*) 
 
Vuelta a la lista​


----------



## Paquita

?= indica posibles problemas de conexión; revisado enero del 2009


*RELIGIONES* 


http://www.apocatastasis.com/diccion...dictionary.php
http://www.elalmanaque.com/lex-religion.htm​
http://www.geocities.com/kiyoshi_pe/Zen/glosario.html (*Budismo */* Zen*)
[*=left]http://www.zen-deshimaru.com.ar/Enca...o/Glosario.htm (*Budismo */* Zen*)
[*=left]http://www.padulcofrade.com/diccionario/diccionario_a-b.html  (*Cofrades*)
http://etimologias.dechile.net/general/?deidades (*Cuadro comparativo de deidades*)
http://www.webcciv.org/islam/al_islam_glosario_arab_esp_a_e.htm (*Islam* AR-ES) ?​
http://www.toledosefarad.org/JUDERIA/glosario.php (*Judío*)​
http://www.alandalus-siglo21.org/mit...itog/mitm7.htm (*Mitología* romana y griega)​
http://www.elalmanaque.com/semanasanta/nombres_virgen.htm (*Nombres de la Virgen*)
http://www.elalmanaque.com/santoral/JERARQUIZACION.htm (*Santoral*. Ir a fin de página)
http://www.elalmanaque.com/semanasanta/lexicossanta.htm (*Semana santa*)
http://www.diocesisdecanarias.es/preguntarespuesta/varios/abreviaturasdeusoeclesiastico.html *(abreviaturas y siglas)*


*RIMAS* 

http://www.mollyandedu.com/ 
*ROPA*


http://www.avizora.com/glosarios/glosarios_r/textos_r/0002_ropa_vestimenta.htm 
http://osejaytrasobares.iespana.es/osejaytrasobares/dictema/vestimenta.php (Aragón) 
*RUIDOS Y SONIDOS* 


http://pobladores.lycos.es/channels/...e_video/area/2 (*Anglicismos *de *video *explicados en español) 
http://www.doctorproaudio.com/doctor/diccionario.htm (*Sonidos de todo tipo*. EN-ESP-EN. Diccionario en español sólo) 
http://www.laorejadigital.com/defaul...io%2Fa.php3%3F (*MIDI*) ? 
Vuelta a la lista​


----------



## Paquita

*SEGUROS* 

http://consumo.jcyl.es/glosario/index.jsp 
http://www.coleccionables.com.ar/armas/armabc.htm 
http://www.mapfre.com/wdiccionario/general/diccionario-mapfre-seguros.shtml
 
http://www.assor.es/Glosario/a 

*SIDERURGIA* 

http://www.cap.cl/docs/glosario_esp.pdf (En PDF) 

*SIGLAS, SÍMBOLOS, MEDIDAS, ABREVIACIONES Y ACRÓNIMOS

* 

http://www.mardesiglas.com/ 
http://www.espanolsinfronteras.com/AcercaIdioma01AbreviaturasM-P.htm  (*Abreviaturas*)
 
http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Gramáticas/GRAMÁTICA ESPAÑOLA-Eingangsseite.htm
 
http://www.jilt33.com/dti/index.html (Entradas por siglas o por términos) 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categoría:Acrónimos (Wikipedia) 
http://www.oas.org/dsd/publications/...a62s/ch002.htm (*América latina*) 
http://estudiantes.elpais.es/libroestilo/central_diccionario_01.htm (El País) 
http://www.fomento.gob.es/NR/rdonly...A97C2A9ECC/28709/NormasToponimiaparaMTN25.pdf  (*Toponomia*. A partir de la página 71) 
http://www.food-info.net/es/products/tea/grading.htm (*Clasificación del té*) 
http://www.glosarium.com/list/10/ (*Informática*. Consejo Superior de Informática) 
http://www.diocesisdecanarias.es/preguntarespuesta/varios/abreviaturasdeusoeclesiastico.html *(religión)* 
http://www.ince.mec.es/Indicadores%20Publicos/glosario.html (*Sistema educativo* español) 
http://oposicionesytemarios.com/oposiciones/oposiciones-de-educacion/siglas-de-educacion/  (*Educación*) 
http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/fisica/un...SI%20b%E1sicas. (*Sistema Internacional de Unidades*) 
http://www.zonagratuita.com/curiosid...lefonica/A.htm (*Telefonía*) 
http://www.poraqui.net/diccionario/index.php/list/Glosario+de+turismo+y+hosteler%C3%ADa/,Q.xhtml (*Turismo y hostelería*) 
http://publications.europa.eu/code/es/es-5000300.htm (*UE. *Las más corrientes: Tratamiento y título de cortesía; signos y símbolos; medidas: grados; múltiplos y submúltiplos) 
http://publications.europa.eu/code/es/es-5000400.htm (*UE*) 
http://www.elcastellano.org/medidas.html ( *Unidades y medidas* y abreviación correspondiente) 
*
SOCIOLOGÍA* 


http://www.ucm.es/info/eurotheo/dicc...o/A/index.html (*Ciencias sociales*: dicc. crítico) 
http://logiagenesis33.tripod.com/diccionario.htm (*Masonería*) 

*SILVICULTURA*

http://www.fao.org/docrep/V6530S/v6530s0e.htm#glosario 
 

Vuelta a la lista
​


----------



## Paquita

*TABACO*


http://www.cigarros-puros.com/enciclopediadelcigarropuro/01d52592d707df201/index.html (Cigarros y Puros) 
*
TEATRO*


http://www.premiosbuero.com/diccionario.cfm  
http://www.elrincondelartematero.com/termminos_teatrales.htm 
http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/averroes/html/adjuntos/2008/02/07/0006/adjuntos/danza_art_dram.pdf (a partir de la pág. 52) 
http://www.infonegocio.com/antiquaescena/escen_ilusion/catalogo.html  (*Sonidos* e *iluminación* en el teatro antiguo) 
 *
TECNOLOGÍA* 

http://www.zonagratuita.com/curiosid...nologico/A.htm 
http://www.soldaduras.cl/magna/glosario.htm (*Soldaduras*) 
http://www.gobcantabria.es/portal/page?_pageid=100,1886423&_dad=interportal&_schema=INTERPORTAL (*Técnico*. Gob. de Cantábria)
 
http://www.navactiva.com/web/es/avtec/doc/glosario/vigilancia/ (*Vigilancia* tecnológica)
 
*
TELEFONÍA MÓBIL*

http://www.glosarium.com/list/1/1,A,,xhtml
 
*
TEXTIL* 

http://es.texsite.info/Portada 
http://www.modaweb.com/aula/glosario/c.htm (muy completo) 
http://www.infovisual.info/06/pano_es.html  (Dic. visual) 
http://w3.cnice.mec.es/eos/Materiale...a/alfo-dic.htm (*Alfombras*) 
http://viversan.com/historia/glosario.htm (*Bordados y encajes*) 
http://www.patronesmoda.com/argot/ab.htm (*Costura y patronaje*) 
http://www.ctv.es/USERS/telart/WebTelasDeCasa/TextilTeka/ServiciosAcabadosTejidosCuerpo.html (*Defectos *en tejidos y sus causas) 
http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache...ient=firefox-a (*Estilos de moda*) 
http://www.edym.com/CD-tex/index2p.htm (*Fibras y tinturas*) 
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_mx5zhrMGnOI/SRspz0y2GuI/AAAAAAAAHEc/M9epddgsDV0/s1600-h/bordados.jpg  (*Puntos de costura*. Gráficos) 
http://www.precolombino.cl/es/biblio...i/glosario.pdf (*Prendas precolombinas*. PDF) 
http://lingua.cc.sophia.ac.jp/varile...ta3.php?page=1 (*Prendas de vestir*.Descripción exhaustiva) 
http://www.fruncesybordados.com.mx/distribuidores.htm (*Puntos y bordados*)
 
http://www.avizora.com/glosarios/glo...vestimenta.htm (*Vestimenta *+* costura*) 
*
TOPONIMIA*

http://www.fomento.gob.es/NR/rdonly...A97C2A9ECC/28709/NormasToponimiaparaMTN25.pdf  (A partir de la página 103) 
http://ec.europa.eu/translation/bull...a/34/index.htm (*Países extranjeros*. Puntoycoma: *recomendaciones U.E*, todo sobre toponimia) 
*
TOROS*

http://www.portaltaurino.com/abecedario/abec_a.htm 
 

*TRANSPORTE / MOTOR* 

http://www.infovisual.info/05/pano_es.html  (Dic. visual) 
http://www.aerolugo.com/escuela/glosario.htm (*Aeronaútica*) 
http://www.aena.es/csee/Satellite?c...ther=1069405140779&pag=A1&c=Microsite_FP&MO=6 (*Aeronaves*) 
http://www.rolcar.com.mx/Diccionario/Indice.htm (*Automotor*) 
http://www.pisteros.com/Secciones/diccionario.htm (*Automóvil*) 
http://www.autocity.com/glosario/ (*Automóvil*) 
http://www.carreteros.org/normativa/...abecedario.htm (*Carreteras*) 
http://www.sopreproc.org/transporte.html (*Cuadro *comparativo del vocabulario relativo al *transporte *en *distintos país* de habla hispana) 
http://www.fomento.es/NR/rdonlyres/5...1_lenguaje.pdf (*Intermodal*. Traducción en francés) 
http://www.sopreproc.org/tablatransporte2.html (*Medios *de *transporte*, variantes comparativas) 
http://www.marca.com/marca_motor/inf...bcdario/a.html (*Motor*) 
http://diccionario.motorgiga.com/a/gmx-tag1.htm 
http://www.automotriz.net/tecnica/glosario-tecnico.html (*Técnico*) 
http://www.apb.es/wps/portal/!ut/p/c1/04_SB8K8xLLM9MSSzPy8xBz9CP0os_hgz2DDIFNLYwMLfzcDAyNjQy9vLwNTV38LM_3g1GL9cJAus3h_5yBHJydDRwMDX1MXoCofFwNvp1AjA3cziLwBDuBooO_nkZ-bql-Q7eVR7qioCACRxorv/dl2/d1/L0lDU0lKSWdrbUEhIS9JRFJBQUlpQ2dBek15cXchL1lCSkoxTkExTkk1MC01RncvN19TSVMxUjU5MzA4T0YwMDIzMUpLSjA1RU9PNC9JX19fXzE!/?WCM_PORTLET=PC_7_SIS1R59308OF00231JKJ05EOO4_WCM&WCM_GLOBAL_CONTEXT=/wps/wcm/connect/extranetcastellalib/El+Port+de+Barcelona/Informacio/Glosari/ (*Transporte marítimo*) 
http://prensa.adif.es/ade/u08/GAP/Prensa.nsf/dicciona.htm  (*transporte ferroviario*) 
http://euroferroviarios.net/index.php?name=Reviews (*Trenes*) 
http://fcmaf.castillalamancha.es/diccionario.htm  (*Trenes*)
http://www.trenak.com/diccionario-ferroviario/a/  (*Trenes*, diccionario visual)) 
*
TURISMO

* 

http://www.boletin-turistico.com/dic...io/default.asp 
http://www.hyparion.com/web/dicciona...s/cultural.htm (+ *cultura*) 
http://www.poraqui.net/diccionario/index.php (+* hostelería*) 
Vuelta a la lista​


----------



## Paquita

revisado enero del 2009

*UNIÓN EUROPEA*



http://europa.eu/scadplus/glossary/index_es.htm
http://www.ec.europa.eu/translation/bulletins/puntoycoma/80/pyc804_es.htm
 
*UTENSILIOS* 

http://lingua.cc.sophia.ac.jp/varilex/php-atlas/lista3.php?search_fd3=escritorio (*Escritorio. *Voc España y América))
http://es.geocities.com/josecarabias/zaleos.htm (Algunos *objetos de oficio*: carpintería, fragua...)
http://www.fuenterrebollo.com/Herrer...e-castano.html (*Utensilios del campo toledano*. A partir de la mitad de la página. Con esquemas)
Vuelta a la lista​


__________________


----------



## Paquita

*GRAMÁTICA

*

Adjetivos
Adverbios
Artículos temáticos  (DPD. ¡No olvide consultarlo antes de abrir un hilo!)
Preguntas más frecuentes  (RAE. DPD. ¡No olvide consultarlo antes de abrir un hilo!)
Página inexistente *( RAE*. *Ortografía. Acentos. Puntuación .*PDF)
http://www.geocities.com/szamora.geo/ (+ ortografía, fonología..)
http://www.wikilengua.org/index.php/Portada (gramática, ortografía...
Conjunciones
http://mimosa.pntic.mec.es/ajuan3/lengua/l_conect.htm/  (*Conectores*)
Determinantes
http://lingua.cc.sophia.ac.jp/varilex/php-atlas/lista3.php?search_fd3=Gramat (*Diferencias gramaticales España y América)*
Ejercicios de español (+* ejercicios* de gramática y vocabulario)
http://www.espagnolfacile.com/ (*+ ejercicios, audio*, principiantes y varios niveles)
http://www.ebj-prof.com/HABLAR/GramEsp.htm (= en francés)
http://www.zonaele.com/ (Completa, *insultos*, *recetas*, léxico mexicano, conjugación)
http://lenguayliteratura.org/mb/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
http://www.rinconcastellano.com/gramatica/index.html 
http://www.uiowa.edu/~acadtech/phonetics/spanish/frameset.html (*Fonética*. Símbolos con sonido y vídeo)
Leísmo,        laísmo, loísmo.
http://www.culturageneral.net/Humani...jos_y_Sufijos/ (*Prefijos *y *sufijos*)
Prefijos      y sufijos grecolatinos
http://elvira.lllf.uam.es/~doaa/DIC_HTML/DicFr.html (*Preposiciones*)
http://www.escueladigital.com.uy/espaniol/8_preposic.htm (*Preposiciones*)
Clases        de pronombres
Clases        de se
http://www.ucm.es/info/especulo/cajetin/index.html (*Redacción*)
Sustantivos
http://dat.etsit.upm.es/~mmonjas/acentos.html (*Tildes *+* acentos*)
usoadecuadodelalenguaescrita.blogspot.com  (*Uso Adecuado de la lengua escrita*)
Verbo: Caracterización
Verbo: Perífrasis        verbales


*LINGÜÍSTICA*



CATÁLOGO DE VOCES HISPÁNICAS 
http://www.amerschmad.org/spanish/gram/inicio.htm (morfología, síntaxis, fonética etcétera)
Departamentos (Literatura, lingüística, didáctica)
Glosario de términos lingüísticos  (*Términos lingüísticos*. DPD)
Abreviaturas » Enciclonet.com  (*Abreviaturas*)
Semántica:        Nociones básicas.
*

OTRAS PÁGINAS DE INTERÉS

*

IPA transcription in Unicode (*fonética *internacional = *transcripción en unicode* para agregar los símbolos a un post)
http://www.culturageneral.net/ (Cultura general)
http://www.languageguide.org/espanol/ (Vocabulario básico con *sonidos*)
tratamientos protocolares (*Tratamiento protocolar*)
http://campus.usal.es/gabinete/protocolo/Tratamientos_Oficiales.pdf (*Tratamiento protocolar oficial*)
Modèle de Lettre  -   ABC-Lettres par l'Obs  (*Escribir una carta*)
Browse By Language: Spanish - Project Gutenberg  (*Literatura en línea*)


----------



## Paquita

*Ser estar = les deux verbes être*​ 

Ce résumé ne prétend pas remplacer les nombreux livres existant sur la question, ni être exhaustif, mais donner des pistes logiques pour essayer de s'y retrouver un peu dans ce qui pour un français est la jungle.
Il faut procéder par éliminations successives en tenant compte : 

d'abord de la nature et de la fonction des mots qui accompagnent « être »
ensuite de la nuance de sens que l'on veut donner au verbe « être »
*1. avec un nom, un pronom, un nombre, un indéfini*

- sans aucune préposition ou mot de liaison = ser 

- avec préposition ou mot de liaison = ser ou estar 

détail : ***


*2. avec un adjectif qualificatif*

- Principe général :

= une caractéristique propre, une qualité ou un défaut = ser 

= un aspect particulier ne pouvant pas être qualifié de qualité ou de défaut parce qu'il est lié aux circonstances particulières = estar

- Mais aussi :

Des adjectifs dont le sens change selon qu'ils sont employés avec ser ou estar.

détail : ***


*3. avec un verbe à l'infinitif français pour dire "être en train de = estar et le verbe au gérondif*

détail : ***


*4. avec un participe passé*

- temps composés = attention = haber 

- quelqu'un agit réellement : l'action est passive ; le temps de la voix passive est le même que celui de la voix active = ser 

- quelqu'un a agi et on envisage le résultat de cette action ; le temps de la voix active est du passé par rapport à celui de la voix passive = estar

détail : ***




*5.dans des expressions figées* (particulièrement "être en")

détail : ***

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=4661002&postcount=30 
Vuelta a la lista de diccionarios​


----------



## Paquita

*1-A .avec un nom, un pronom, un nombre, un indéfini sans aucune préposition ou mot de liaison* *= ser*


*a) le nom, le pronom, le nombre utilisés sans préposition sont "attribut du sujet"*

- Soy arquitecto ¿ Eres tú el informático de la empresa? 
- Es la primavera 
- Hoy es viernes 27 de febrero
- Son las tres de la tarde
- ¿Podemos cenar? Somos 5
- Soy yo
- Somos muchos los que pensamos así 
- María es la segunda y Javi el último

*b) Remarque :ne pas confondre: *

- Hoy es (el día) 3 de febrero (attribut du sujet)
et
- estamos a 3 de febrero (situation dans le temps)


- son 5 = ils sont 5
et
- están 5 = 5 sont présents (5 est sujet ; estar employé seul a le sens de "être présent , être là)

- ¿Es Manuel ? = C'est Manuel
et
está Manuel = Manuel est là (Manuel est sujet)

- Mi hermano quiere ser arquitecto pero de momento está de cajero en un supermercado = il est dans un supermarché comme caissier, ce n'est pas sa profession,


*1 -B. avec un nom, un pronom, un nombre **avec préposition ou mot de liaison = ser ou estar* 

*a) - estar pour situer dans le lieu ou le temps* il équivaut à « se trouver »

- Estamos en invierno . 
- Mi hermano está en París. 
- Está con mis padres. 
- La frontera está a 500 metros. 

*b) - ser pour indiquer l’origine, la provenance, la nationalité*

- Ellos son de París (équivaut à « son franceses »)

*c) - ser de pour indiquer l'appartenance*

- Esta casa es de mis padres 

*d) - ser pour indiquer la matière*

- Esta estatua es de bronce
- Esta blusa es de seda

*e) - ser pour indiquer la destination*

*-* Este libro es para mí


*f) -ser avec le sens de se produire, avoir lieu*

- La fiesta es en casa de Isabel


*1-C avec un infinitif précédé de "de" mais attribut du sujet = ser*

- Lo importante es comprender
- Es difícil aceptar los fracasos

 Merci à Gurb de sa collaboration et de sa relecture.
Vuelta al índice de ser/estar
Vuelta a la lista de diccionarios​


----------



## Paquita

*2- A - avec un adjectif qualificatif*


*a) - indiquant une caractéristique propre, une qualité ou un défaut = ser* 

- Pablo es inteligente
- Pedro es alto
- Maribel es gorda
- El señor García es rico
- Doña Irene es vieja
- La nieve es blanca y fría


*b) - indiquant un aspect particulier lié aux circontances et ne pouvant pas être qualifié de qualité ou de défaut caractéristique= estar*

- Mis zapatos están sucios
- Hoy, el suelo está húmedo (mais : en Galicia, el clima es húmedo)
- ¡Qué guapo estás!
- La paella está buenísima
- ¡Qué fría está el agua de la piscina!


*c) - indiquant un sentiment (lié aux circonstances) = estar*

- Estoy triste, alegre, contento

 attention :

- Soy ou estoy feliz ???
La grammaire dit « ser » ; l'usage dit de plus en plus « ser ou estar ».

Avec estar, feliz prend le sens de content :
 - Estoy muy feliz de saber que él es feliz.(une mère, en parlant de son fils)


voir dans le forum : *** et ***


*d) - indiquant un état de santé (circonstance)= estar *

- Estoy enfermo, cansado, constipado, deprimido.

attention :

Estar enfermo = être malade (circonstance) mais ser enfermizo = être maladif (tempérament)

attention :

ser mejor = être meilleur ou mieux mais estar mejor = être en meilleure santé


*e) - indiquant une couleur = ser ou estar* 

*-* *une couleur caractérisque =ser* 

- El sol es amarillo
- El cielo es azul
- Los tomates son rojos

*- une couleur* *circonstancielle = estar*

*- *El sol está rojo (couchant)
- El cielo está gris (il va pleuvoir)
- Los tomates están verdes (maturité insuffisante)


*f) indiquant le résultat d'une analyse, d'un point de vue = ser*

- El color del cielo hoy es sorprendente
- Es útil saber varias lenguas
- Es mejor no contrariarlo

*g) indiquant la relativité = estar*

- Esta máquina está anticuada (relativamente a otras más modernas).

*h) objectivité= l'être = ser ; la subjectivité = le paraître = estar*

- Antonia es guapa/elegante/fuerte...
- ¡qué guapa/elegante/fuerte estás!

*i) compliment = estar *
*- *¡Qué buena está la sopa, Señora!




 La notion de durée n'a pas à intervenir dans le choix de ser/estar"
 - Mi tío es muy joven todavía
 - El Turia, como siempre, estaba seco.


Dans le forum :
ser/estar consciente


*2 B- **Des adjectifs dont le sens change selon qu'ils sont employés avec ser ou estar*

*aburrido*
- ser = être ennuyeux, (ennuyer les autres)
- estar = être ennuyé, triste (s'ennuyer)

*atento *
- ser = attentionné, gentil , 
- estar = attentif

*bueno*
- ser = bon, gentil, sage ; es bueno = c'est bon pour la santé / c'est une bonne recette
- estar = en bonne santé ; está muy bueno = c'est délicieux / le repas est une réussite

*cansado*
- ser= être fatigant, pénible
- estar= être fatigué, las

*conforme* 
ser= conforme, adapté
estar = d'accord

*imposible *
ser= impossible
estar = insupportable

*listo*
ser = malin, futé, intelligent
estar = prêt

*loco*
ser =  malade mental
estar = fou , qui exagère = l'emploi le plus fréquent

*malo*
ser = méchant, mauvais
estar = malade

*negro* 
ser = noir
estar = furieux, dans une colère noire, ivre

*orgulloso*
ser = orgueilleux (défaut)
estar = fier (légitimement, d'avoir bien agi, ou fier de quelqu'un) 

*rico*
ser = riche, fortuné
estar = bon, succulent

*violento*
ser = violent
estar = mal à l'aise
...

*Et en cas de gros doute, le recours à d'autres verbes = parecer, resultar, ir, andar, venir, quedar, mantenerse... permet parfois de contourner la difficulté (n'est pas recommandé cependant dans les épreuves de concours!!!)*

- Ande yo caliente y ríase la gente
- Viene muy contento
- ¡Qué guapa va!
- Resultó un desastre su decisión.
- Queda más claro ahora, gracias.

 Merci à Gurb de sa collaboration et de sa relecture.

Vuelta al índice de ser/estar
Vuelta a la lista de diccionarios​


----------



## Paquita

*3- avec un verbe à l'infinitif français pour dire "être en train de" 

= estar et le verbe au gérondif *

- Está nevando , los niños van a jugar en la nieve.





*4- avec un participe passé*


*A) - temps composés = attention = haber (ou passé simple)*

Il ne s'agit plus du "verbe être" mais de l'auxiliaire de conjugaison

=> je viens => je suis venu = he venido /vine

=> je me lave => je me suis lavé = me he lavado /me lavé



*B) - voix passive ser ou estar selon le sens


a) - quelqu'un agit réellement :* l'action est passive ; le temps de la voix passive est le même que celui de la voix active = ser

- le concierge ferme la porte => la porte est fermée par le concierge = la puerta es cerrada por el portero

*b) - quelqu'un a agi et on envisage le résultat de cette action* ; le temps de la voix active est du passé par rapport à celui de la voix passive = estar

- la porte est fermée ; c'est le concierge qui l'a fermée, mais il n'est plus là = la puerta está cerrada



*C) Remarques :*

- La "frontière" est parfois très mince entre ser et estar :

exemple 1 = Notre groupe est assuré auprès de la compagnie X
- la compagnie X assure le groupe = el grupo es asegurado por la compañía X​- la compagnie a signé un contrat avec le groupe ; résultat , le groupa est assuré grâce à la compagnie x = el grupo está asegurado (por la compañía)​exemple 2 = La Seine arrose Paris
París está regado por el Sena = on considère que la Seine n'agit pas en ce moment mais a agi dans le passé.​
exemple3  = Le lac est entouré par de la terre
El lago *está rodeado* por tierra no es una oración en voz pasiva. “Rodeado” es, en este caso, un adjetivo, no un participio. La oración refiere un estado (más o menos) permanente, no una acción; y mucho menos una realizada en el presente. El lago no es afectado por una acción, nadie lo rodea con tierra. Tampoco existe un “agente”: nadie realiza la acción de rodear el lago con tierra. Si dijéramos “el lago *está contaminado*” también tendríamos un estado. Ninguna de las oraciones tiene una versión en voz activa.

Sería diferente, sin embargo, si dijéramos “Cada año, el día de la primavera, el lago *es rodeado* con antorchas por los lugareños”. En este caso la oración está en voz pasiva. El verbo indica una acción que afecta al lago, y alguien/algo realiza dicha acción. El verbo puede pasarse a la voz activa: “los lugareños *rodean* el lago con antorchas, etc.”

*D) Comment éluder le problème:

a) - la voix passive peut être remplacée par la voix pronominale :*

- Los personajes de cómic Mortadelo y Filemón se crearon en 1958
- La casa de enfrente se construyó en 1938 por mi bisabuelo

*b) - une voix active qui conserve l'ordre des mots du passif

- *La casa de enfrente, la construyó mi bisabuelo

Voir dans le forum :


ser/estar escondido
ser /estar obligado
ser/estar preñada
ser/estar tratado
ser/estar contaminado
ser/estar botado
ser/estar contado
ser/estar casado
ser/estar + climat
être exclus


 Merci à Gurb de sa collaboration et de sa relecture.
Vuelta al índice de ser/estar
Vuelta a la lista de diccionarios​


----------



## Paquita

*En travaux !!!*


*5. Estar dans des expressions figées*


*a) estar de = être en*

Estar de luto
Estar de mudanza
Estar de uniforme
Estar de vacaciones
Estar de viaje
Estar de paseo
Estar de visita

*b) avec por et para*

"Estar para" avec un infinitif : être sur le point de

"Estar por" avec un infinitif : intention personnelle, être favorable à, avoir envie de

*c) divers*

Estar de alta/de baja = être en arrêt de travail/ reprendre le travail
Estar de buenas, de malas = de bonne/mauvaise humeur
Estar de buen humor = de bonne humeur
Estar de mala uva = de mauvais poil.
No estar para bromas = ne pas être d'humeur à plaisanter
Estar de compras = faire du lèche-vitrine
Estar de rodillas = à genoux
Estar de pie = debout
Estar de acuerdo = d'accord
Estar de capa caída = filer un mauvais coton
Estar de punta en blanco = sur son trente-et-un
Estar de vuelta = de retour
Estar al tanto de = au courant
Estar de moda = à la mode

está bien = c'est bien
no está mal = ce n'est pas mal

 Merci à Gurb de sa collaboration et de sa relecture.

Vuelta al índice de ser/estar
Vuelta a la lista de diccionarios​


----------



## Paquita

*POR & PARA *​ 

Ce résumé ne prétend pas remplacer les grammaires existantes, mais donner quelques pistes pour mieux « sentir » les nuances d'emplois de ces deux prépositions.
Des exemples abondants ici : ***

*1) but et cause*


*Por *= fait causal ou motivation, vision rétrospective, fait antérieur,
*Para* = finalité, but ,vision prospective, fait postérieur,


- Voy a verle *para* complacerle (but de ma visite)
- Voy a verle *por* amistad (motivation de ma visite)


- Lo vendo *por *100 € (la somme est un donné préalable qui commande ou motive la vente).
- Lo vendo *para* tener 100 €. ( la possesion de cette somme est un but) 


- Me sacrifiqué *por* él. (la motivation de l'acte du sacrifice)
- Hago este mueble *para* él. (Il est le destinataire de ce meuble)


*Expressions à connaître :* 

Morir *por *la patria . Caídos *por* Dios y* por* la patria etc..
¿*Para* quién es? c'est pour qui 
*¿ Para* qué sirve = à quoi sert?
*¿Para *qué? = à quoi bon ?


*2) valeurs spatiales*


- Me paseo *por* el campo (un endroit contenant, un espace dans lequel on se promène) 
- Me marcho *para *el campo (le lieu est le but spatial du déplacement, la limite spatiale à atteindre)


*3) Valeurs temporelles*

- Vendré *por* la mañana (espace temporel à traverser ; on se déplace dans le moment indiqué par "mañana").
- El trabajo ha de estar listo *para* el sábado (une date limite ; une limite temporelle à atteindre)


- Iré a España *por* Pascuas (période à l'intérieur de laquelle se situe le voyage)
- Iré a España *para* Pascuas (date limite avant laquelle se situe le voyage)


*4) Sentiments*

- Siempre he manifestado mucha admiración *por* él (sentiments éprouvés vis à vis d'une personne ou d'une chose) 
*- Para* mí, este libro es estupendo (expression d'un point de vue)


*5) Expressions toutes faites*

*Por* *más que* haga...:Il a beau faire...
*Por* *mucho que* trabaje...:Il a beau travailler...
*Por* *más* inteligencia *que *tenga...:Il a beau avoir de l’intelligence...
*Por muchos* libros *que* lea…:Il a beau lire des livres...
*Por más *famoso *que* sea.:Il a beau être célèbre.
*Por* *muy *simpática *que* parezca.:Elle a beau paraître sympathique. 

*Estar por* una actitud firme frente al terrorismo= être partisan de
*Estar para* salir = être sur le point de sortir
*Estoy por *salir = avoir l'intention de sortir

El trabajo *queda por* hacer = le travail n'est pas fait , il reste à faire



*Va para* quince años = il va sur ses 15 ans

*Ir por* pan = aller chercher du pain

*Gracias por* tu respuesta /por venir = merci de ta réponse/ d'être venu

*Perdón por* llegar tarde



*"Por" avec le sens de "par "*

*por* escrito = par écrit
*por *teléfono = par téléphone
Pasar* por* el puente = par le pont, sur le pont
"Don Quijote" fue escrito* por* Cervantes
*por* adelantado = par avance
*por *allí = par là
*por* lo tanto = par conséquent
*por* casualidad = par hasard
*por* suerte = par chance
*por* desgracia = par malheur
*por* ejemplo = par exemple
dos veces *por* semana = deux fois par semaine

*"Por" avec le sens de "pour" *

*por* primera vez = pour la première fois
*por* ahora = pour le moment
*por* amor de Dios = pour l'amour de Dieu
*por* ciento = pour cent
*por* mi parte = pour ma part, de mon côté

*"Por" avec des sens divers*

Dos *por* dos son cuatro = deux fois deux
*por* lo visto = apparemment
*por *medio de = au moyen de
*por* lo menos = au moins 
*por *otra parte = d'autre part
*por* cierto = au fait
*por* completo = complètement
*por *separado = séparément
*por* supuesto = bien entendu
*por* dentro = à l'intérieur
*por* eso = c'est pourquoi
*por* todas partes = partout
*por *favor = s'il te (vous) plait
*por* todos lados = de toutes parts
*por* fin = finalement, enfin
*por *último = en dernier
*por *lo general = généralement
*por* si acaso = au cas où
Pedro firma *por* Juan = Pierre signe à la place de Jean
*Por* lo que se refiere a = en ce qui concerne
*Por *mayor y *por* menor = en gros et au détail
100km *por* hora = 100 km à l'heure
Lo despidieron *por* holgazán = on l'a renvoyé à cause de sa fainéantise






_En un bar : enlace del foro :_
_Si __*por* fiar tengo amigos_​_y los pierdo *por* cobrar,_​_*para* evitar enemigos_​_lo mejor es no fiar _​Vuelta a la lista de diccionarios​


----------

